# Chicago Gameday XVI: the aftermath!



## buzz (Jan 31, 2007)

[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/godie.jpg[/imager]
[size=-2]Read the FAQ to learn more about Chicago Gameday.[/size]

[h1]Chicago Gameday XVI Sign-Up Thread[/h1]
ENWorld Chicago Gameday XVI is a day of FREE gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. 

*Gameday XVI is February 24th.*

To participate, simply post to this thread with your intention to play in one of the following events. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. Be aware that the event schedule may be subject to change until the last week before Gameday. No changes will be made to the schedule after that point. PM or email me (buzz[at]buzzmo[dot]com) with any questions.

The Gameday prize giveaway is open to donations from attendees. We solicit prizes from publishers, but attendees are also welcome to donate games they'd like to "swap" to the prize pool.

[highlight]PLEASE NOTE: This thread is the primary means of communicating information about Gameday XVI. Please keep an eye on the thread for any updates or schedule changes, especially in the day or so prior to Gameday. *This goes double for GMs.* If you'd like to be on the Gameday mailing list, just shoot me an email.[/highlight]

*Special note regarding food*: We here at Gameday HQ encourage attendees to purchase their soda and snacks from our host, Games Plus.

[h2]Location[/h2]
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

[h2]Schedule[/h2]

Slot 0: Breakfast
To be held from 8:00am to 9:00am at Little America (located across the Metra tracks and a couple blocks northwest of Games Plus). Ask for the "Games Plus" table.
[highlight]Arrive at the store by *9:15am* to settle in to your game tables.[/highlight]
Slot 1: Morning events from *9:30am to 2:30pm*
Game 1: *Agon*, "The Isle of Oryonica," GM: Reidzilla
Game 2: *Basic D&D (1980)*, "Death in the Tombs of Moldvay," GM: FCWesel
Game 3: *Call of Cthulhu d20*, "Summer Road Trip," GM: Trevalon Moonleirion
Game 4: *D&D 3.5*, "Beneath the Blade of Sword Mountain," GM: rowport
Game 5: *Ars Magica*, "Rule, Britannia," GM: Cerebral Paladin
Game 6: *Miniatures Painting Open Table*
Game 7: *D&D 3.5*, "THE REDCOATS  GIANT, FRICKIN' ELEPHANTS WITH CITIES ON THEIR BACKS ARE COMING!!!," GM: TracerBullet42​
Meal break from *2:30pm to 3:30pm*. Be sure to come back on time for the...
Prize drawing from *3:30pm to 4:00pm*. 
Slot 2: Afternoon events from *4:00pm to 9:00pm* (or later)
Game 1: *Iron Heroes*, "The Iron Heroes vs. The Tomb of Horrors," GM: Pbartender
Game 2: *D&D 3.5*, "Caverns of the Condemned," GM: Mark CMG
Game 3: [highlight]*Spirit of the Century*, "The Century Club Chronicles: The New Centurions Versus the Sun of E.V.I.L.," GM: FCWesel *has been cancelled*[/highlight]
Game 4: *M&M2e*, "When Chaos Reigns, It Pours," GM: Ninjacat
Game 5: *Gamma World 1e*, "Follow, follow, follow, follow, follow the Legion of Gold!", GM: buzz
Game 6: *Don't Rest Your Head*, "Serious Moonlight," GM: Nev the Deranged
Game 7: *D&D 3.5/Arcana Evolved*, "THE HAND OF THE MOUNTAIN," William Ronald​

[h2]Event Listings[/h2]
[h3]Slot 0 (Breakfast)[/h3]
No limit to number of attendees.
1. buzz
2. Nev the Deranged
3. Trevalon Moonleirion
4. William Ronald
5. Tofu_Master
6. Painfully
7. ...

[h3]Slot 1[/h3]
Game 1: *The Isle of Oryonica* 
Agon
Reidzilla (table by the door)
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/agon.jpg[/imager]
Your band of heroes has just landed upon the shores of an island as perilous as it is beautiful. Beasts roam the land as the neighboring cities fight over the mystic pools of enchanted water and cursed fishermen weep in despair as their families go hungry. What better place to seek adventure!

Join the band of Greek heroes as they strive mightily to appease the Gods and carve out a legend of their own. No XP necessary. Just bring lots of dice and a thirst for heroic Greek adventure![/bq]
1. Nev the Deranged
2. William Ronald
3. Tim C Koppang
4. pvt. patterson
5. inundator
6. Der Spot
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]


Game 2: *Death in the Tombs of Moldvay*
Basic D&D (1980)
FCWesel (private room)
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/basic2rule_small.jpg[/imager]
_They say a darkness has settled in the tombs and barrows of the Duchy of Moldavy and that fell creatures that once hid in the darkest parts of the forest and mountains now venture out from their holes.

So the Knig of Moldavy, Khurt duValle, the Liondragon, has called the Seven Blades Adventuring Company to his Court to send them out against the darkness, their task is to unveil and vanquish the evil that has seeped into his lands._

"In my day, we had to roll-play up hill, both ways!" In this adventure, seven players will have a chance to play the early 1980's version of "Basic Dungeons & Dragons". Seven Pre-generated 3rd level characters will be provided to choose from. A basic set of "D&D dice" is all that's needed and even those I can provide if someone should have need for it. Come to have fun or don't bother signing up![/bq]
1. 
2. Vyvyan Basterd
3. Vyvyan Basterd's wife
4. AstroCat
5. Keibot
6. Tofu_Master
7. MaidenMan
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]


Game 3: *Summer Road Trip*
Call of Cthulhu d20
Trevalon Moonleirion
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/cocd20.jpg[/imager]
_It'll be a summer that you'll never forget...if you survive.

You've made it through four years of high school, if not longer together, and this summer was going to be your last blast before you all went your separate ways in college. You set out from home in a van with your five best friends for a two-week roadtrip full of drinking, having fun, and laying on the beach, and didn't have a care in the world. Then the thunderstorm came--one of the worst you've ever seen--and your van went flying off the road and into a tree.

Your van is totalled, your cell phones don't work, and the storm has drenched you to the bone. Even worse, you have a terrifying feeling that there's something hidden in the woods, watching you. Every step you take, you hear whispers over the roar of the storm. Could the rusted sign for "Forest City Amusement Park" pointing down an abandoned road lead you to at least a little shelter from the storm? Or will it only lead you to madness._

A game of modern horror for 6 players. No experience needed, but knowing a bit of d20 mechanic means you basically know the system. Characters will be pre-generated teen movie stereotypes (see below), if you really are interested in playing a certain type of character, I'm willing to let people 'call dibs' here on the board.

And I'm already planning the fun you'll have once you start losing 20% increments of your sanity. First person to drop below 5% sanity might be able to win a prize. Expect Sanity loss. And lots of it.

Cast:

Ted Stevens, Crescent Heights High School Quarterback
Stephanie Kaltiera, Cheerleader, Ted's girlfriend
Katrina Petrowski, computer geek with a dark secret...
Kaylee Jones, flute section leader, Crescent Heights Marching Band (no american pie jokes....until gameday.)
Carter Jackson, captain of the basketball team.
Jim Perry, the token fat guy, class clown
[/bq]
1. waterdhavian
2. Kelleris
3. Ninjacat
4. reidmcc
5. Annamarie
6. dalkai
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]


Game 4: *Beneath the Blade of Sword Mountain*
D&D 3.5 ...the Animated Series!
rowport
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/ddanimated.jpg[/imager]
Nostalgia is a powerful tool-- it can make 37-year olds enjoy poorly animated cartoons aimed at 8-year olds. Now, you, too can re-live the magic!

This scenerio uses D&D 3.5 rules playing the famed adventurers from the 1983 cartoon series. For those of you whose memories are fuzzy about that classic series, the stars include the following illuminaries:
* Hank the Ranger!
* Presto the Wizard!
* Bobby the Barbarian!
* Sheila the Thief!
* Eric the Cavalier!
* Diana the Acrobat!
* and... for anybody who likes bleating farm animals... Uni the Unicorn!

The adventure comes along with the (utterly fantastic) DVD set of said cartoon, so no fair cheating a peek if you have not read it already. But as long as you overact appropriately, I will let cheating slide.

A game of cheesy nostalgia for 6 players (or 7 for unicorn-lovers). Pre-generated 7th level cartoon characters will be provided. Fond memories of the series are not required, but will probably help the fun factor.[/bq]
1. buzz
2. Thorindale
3. brehobit
4. sw3333
5. Pbartender
6. Yort
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]


Game 5: *Rule, Britannia*
Ars Magica 5th Ed.
Cerebral Paladin
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/arm5.jpg[/imager]
The year is 1801 and shipping is the lifeblood of England in its struggle against revolutionary France. Join the officers, mages, and men of H.M.S. Circe as they strive to defend the merchant ships of the West Indies against French privateers, men-of-war, and magic. A game in the style of Hornblower and Aubrey, with a mix of action and role-playing, using the Ars Magica rules.
Novices welcome; characters supplied and rules will be taught. A very brief rules summary is attached for players' reference, but don't worry about it-- I'll take care of complexities and explain things as necessary. (3-7 players, no more than 6 preferred.)

Rules Summary (.rtf, 8 KB)[/bq]
1. Tekkmage
2. Tekkmage's guest
3. Mark CMG
4. Lifelike
5.
6.


[section]
Game 6: *Miniatures Painting Open Table*
[bq][imagel]http://farm1.static.flickr.com/94/276551566_e4f1d73bed_m.jpg[/imagel]
While not an official event, you are welcome to bring your own supplies and spend some time painting minis at our dedicated painting table. Chat with your buds, prime some orcs... you get the picture.

To be clear: you don't need to register for this event. Just show up and paint.[/bq]
[/section]


Game 7: "THE REDCOATS GIANT, FRICKIN' ELEPHANTS WITH CITIES ON THEIR BACKS ARE COMING!!!"
D&D 3.5
TracerBullet42
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/phb.jpg[/imager]
"I wish to be a halfling again." When Wilimac Harbuckle uttered those words, he had no idea what would happen. (Not too different from any other words he ever uttered.) Who knew it would lead to a stampede?

THE REDCOATS GIANT, FRICKIN' ELEPHANTS WITH CITIES ON THEIR BACKS ARE COMING!!! is a D&D 3.5 adventure for up to six players that follows up on the previous gameday games "The Runaway Bride," "The King's Wedding Day...or should I say DEADDING DAY!!! (Is that McBain-y enough for you?)," and "Excuse Me, But I Believe I Ordered the Pineapple Special." It is not necessary for you to have played in these games, but may help make sense of all the madness. Characters will be provided, and no experience is necessary. We will be using a few simple house rules and the facing rules from Unearthed Arcana. All rules will be taught as we play, but you can take a sneak peak there if you're interested.

Come, play, and have fun...or else![/bq]
1. bigznak
2. rvalle
3. Redwind
4. Diremede
5. Maiden_Cyborg
6. 


[h3]Slot 2[/h3]
Game 1: *The Iron Heroes vs. The Tomb of Horrors*
Iron Heroes d20
Pbartender
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/il.jpg[/imager]
"ACERERAK CONGRATULATES YOU ON YOUR POWERS OF OBSERVATION. SO MAKE OF THIS WHATEVER YOU WISH, FOR YOU WILL BE MINE IN THE END NO MATTER WHAT!"

"Go back to the tormentor or through the arch, and the second great hall you'll discover. Shun green if you can, but night's good color is for those of great valor. If shades of red stand for blood the wise will not need sacrifice aught but a loop of magical metal - you're well along your march. Two pits along the way will be found to lead to a fortuitous fall, so check the wall. These keys and those are most important of all, and beware of trembling hands and what will maul. If you find the false you find the true and into the columned hall you'll come, and there the throne that's key and keyed. The iron men of visage grim do more than meet the viewer's eye. You've left and left and found my Tomb and now your soul will die."

This is an Iron Heroes d20 adventure for up to six 9th-level pre-generated characters. No experience required, but familiarity with D&D 3.5 is helpful.

Download an Iron Heroes Primer (.doc, 66 kB). Pre-generated characters coming soon.[/bq]
1. Cerebral Paladin
2. bigznak
3. sw3333
4. AstroCat
5. Keibot
6. Painfully
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]


Game 2: *Caverns of the Condemned*
D&D 3.5
Mark CMG (private room)
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/phb.jpg[/imager]
People are disappearing from the streets of Madosture. Folks whisper of work camps deep in the mountains with mines delving for dark secrets. Worse yet, the symbols of a long-forgotten cult have begun showing up on the doors of those who have vanished.

Pre-Generated 9th-level characters will be provided for this adventure.[/bq]
1. Thorindale
2. Kelleris
3. Vyvyan Basterd
4. Vyvyan Basterd's wife
5. HinterWelt
6. Tekkmage
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]

Game 3: *The Century Club Chronicles: The New Centurions Versus the Sun of E.V.I.L.*
Spirit of the Century
FCWesel
[highlight]*This event has been canceled.*[/highlight]


Game 4: *When Chaos Reigns, It Pours*
Mutants & Masterminds 2E
Ninjacat
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/mm.jpg[/imager]
The day started out normally enough for the Crisis Guard, no trouble alerts on any of their scanning systems as the team gathered for breakfast... ..because none of the scanners could pick up the trouble that had occurred. Soon enough, it was discovered that the city was somehow frozen: eerie, still, and silent... ..other than occasional bursts of activity where something would collapse or explode, screaming, fleeing citizens... ..suddenly going back to motionless silence. What has happened? Bizarre alien invasion? Juvenile super powers rampaging out of control? A government experiment gone horribly awry? A fracturing of the space/time continuum? -Whatever has happened, the heroes need to address the damage it has caused, and repair the problem before things get worse... ..or get so bad they can't be fixed....

This will be a game with pre-generated power level 11 characters, focusing on role-playing in a superhero setting. Character backgrounds to enable mystery investigation will be provided, but there will still be plenty of action and daring-do. M&M is a streamlined d20 system, using simplified combat rules and requiring only one d20 to play.

View the characters (.bmp, 3 MB)[/bq]
1. reidmcc
2. Annamarie
3. Lifelike
4. Nazriel
5. Sharraunna
6. Der Spot
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]


Game 5: *Follow, follow, follow, follow, follow the Legion of Gold!*
Gamma World 1st ed.
buzz (tall table in back)
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/Post-Nuclear-Oz.jpg[/imager]
In a world torn apart by radioactive holocaust... lay the city of the Munch's Kin, a gleaming oasis of peace and comfort, at least for those under three feet tall. But, all is not well. Tales have come from the blasted suburbs of marauding, golden warriors bent on destruction! Gleen-Da, the Good Overbrain of the North and leader of the Kin of Munch has appealed to you, heroes of the wastelands, for help:

Capt. Dorothy Baum, human explorer from Wichita Dome Complex.
TOTO-epsilon-4, Tactical Operations Terrier Organobot, the Captain's faithful sidekick
The One They Call Scarecrow, shotgun-toting neo-zombie
A sapient, pre-war exosuit Captain affectionately calls "Tinman"
Lyon, savage and feral genevolved predator
The three Kin representatives of the Li Paup monastery: Barty, Warwick, and Hervé
Will you learn the secret of the golden warriors? Will you be able to bring peace to the shattered lands of the Munch? Will you be attacked by mutant death badgers with GIANT FRICKING LASER BEAMS shooting from their eyes? Quite probably!

Pregens will be provided. No previous experience with the system necessary.[/bq]
1. Reidzilla
2. 
3. Trevalon Moonleirion
4. brehobit
5. TracerBullet42
6. Yort
7. rowport
8. Tofu_Master
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]


Game 6: *Serious Moonlight*
Don't Rest Your Head
Nev the Deranged
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/dryh.jpg[/imager]
Players will take the roles of insomniacs in the Slumbering City. By day they are just like you and I, working their 9 to 5 jobs, or going to classes, or both... but at night they join forces as local rock outfit, Serious Moonlight!

Between gigs, practice, school, and paying the bills, who has time to sleep? Eventually rest just stops being a priority, and seeing things that aren't there starts to seem normal... until the first time you hear the clocks chiming 13, and sleep goes from being an unnecessary luxury to being an enemy. Because now you're not just awake, you're Awake, and the Nightmares won't give up on you as easily as you gave up on them.

I will provide semi-pregenned character sheets and dice, just bring a pencil, yourself, and a willingness to push your limits. Your life... and your sanity... will depend on it.[/bq]
1. Tim C Koppang
2. pvt. patterson
3. Guest of pvt. patterson
4. Guest2 of pvt. patterson
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]


Game 7: *THE HAND OF THE MOUNTAIN*
D&D 3.5/_Arcana Evolved_
William Ronald
[bq]An adventure for 10th level D&D/Arcana Evolved Characters

You have received dreadful news. Enemies have captured a dwarven fortress. An enemy general who has secured a relic of an ancient era, the Hand of the Mountain. Your mission: retrieve the Hand of the Mountain and defeat or kill the enemy general. You may also find some help from the local resistance movement.

The game will use the Core D&D 3.5 rules and the rules for Monte Cook's Arcana Evolved. No special knowledge of Arcana Evolved is required, and rules will be taught as needed. If you can play D&D 3.5 or any D20 game, you can play in this event. I will have a variety of pre-generated characters from both the D&D 3.5 and Arcana Evolved rules.[/bq]
1. rvalle
2. waterdhavian
3. dalkai
4. gperez1234
5.
6.


----------



## Thorindale (Jan 31, 2007)

So many goood choices thie time.

Please sign me up to the follwoing:

AM:  Beneath the Blade of Sword Mountain
PM:  Caverns of the Condemned


Thanks


----------



## Reidzilla (Jan 31, 2007)

Sign me up for some Oztastic Gamma-action!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jan 31, 2007)

Sign me up for breakfast, and Agon. And... oh, right... guess I'm already signed up for the pm slot, heh. ^_^

 Hey, where did the Gamma-Oz artwork come from? That's supa-bad@ss!


----------



## Cerebral Paladin (Jan 31, 2007)

Please sign me up for the Slot 2, Game 1 (Iron Heroes).

OOC, is anybody driving from the Evanston area and interested in carpooling?  I'm trying to decide between taking the train, which is a little psycho, but would get me there in the nick of time, and using the car sharing service I'm part of, which adds up in terms of cost.  But if there's someone who's driving down from my neck of the woods, that would make everything easy.  (Hrm... actually, as I look at it, the problem with the train would be making it back.  10:37 to Chicago gets me home at 1 in the morning.  But still, I could either carpool or drive on my own, but carpooling is nicer.)


----------



## petenik (Jan 31, 2007)

Sign me up for your Gamma World game, post haste please!

Thanks.


----------



## petenik (Jan 31, 2007)

Ah, hell, lets make it an all old-school Gameday and sign me up for *Death in the Tombs of Moldvay* in the morning as well.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jan 31, 2007)

This has been a rediculously difficult decision to make--why can't I get a Time-Turner like Hermione, and play in all the afternoon games, damnit?--but I think the Gamma-Oz painting has really sealed the deal.

Sign me up for that awesome, sanity-loss-provoking game I'm GMing in the morning, as well as breakfast. 

And sign me up for your Gamma World game buzz. (You never know--you might just have another Harry Potter on your hands   )


Also, please add the following to my event description:

No experience needed, but knowing a bit of d20 mechanic means you basically know the system.  Characters will be pre-generated teen movie stereotypes which may be announced later, if you really are interested in playing a certain type of character. And I'm already planning the fun you'll have once you start losing 20% increments of your sanity.  First person to drop below 5% sanity might be able to win a prize.


----------



## buzz (Jan 31, 2007)

Thorindale, Reidzilla, Nev the Deranged, Cerebral Paladin, petenik, Trevalon Moonleirion... ADDED!


----------



## buzz (Jan 31, 2007)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> Hey, where did the Gamma-Oz artwork come from? That's supa-bad@ss!



I saw it in a British magazine dedicated to digital illustration called _ImagineFX_. I knew I was going to run GW, but the second I saw that picture I realized that I needed to run Gamma Oz.


----------



## waterdhavian (Jan 31, 2007)

Its tough this time around, really is!  The Spartan blood in me says "go for AGON" and the academic in me says "you're taking greek archeaology you fool play AGON"  but the gamer and madman in me says "join us, F'tagn flu wqert ta nas Cthulhu!"

So for slot one I have to go Game 3.

For the afternoon I am again torn, but I would like to try Spirit of the Century.  So game 3 again Buzz.

So its Waterdhavian with slot 1, game 3, slot 2, game 3.

And carpooling is certainly an option.

Shoot me an Email at waterdhavian at gmail (dot) com.  I live on the Northwest Side of the city, just shy of a mile south of Jefferson Park Terminal.


----------



## FCWesel (Jan 31, 2007)

Buzz, sign me up for Slot 1 Game 2  and Slot 2 Game 3.


----------



## brehobit (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all,
Not 100% I'm going to be *in* Chicago for this weekend, but it's looking very likely.  So...

Slot 1: Game 4: Beneath the Blade of Sword Mountain
Slot 2: Game 5: Follow, follow, follow, follow, follow the Legion of Gold!

Mark


----------



## buzz (Jan 31, 2007)

waterdhavian, brehobit... ADDED!


----------



## buzz (Jan 31, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Buzz, sign me up for Slot 1 Game 2  and Slot 2 Game 3.



No problem, FC! Now, if you'll just PayPal me your registration fee...


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey Buzz...a little Oz action for me, please.

Sign me up for Slot 2, Game 5.


----------



## bigznak (Jan 31, 2007)

Buzz, sign me up for

AM: Game 7 Giant Frickin Elephants with cities on their backs are coming!!!!

and

PM: Game 1 The Iron Heroes vs. the Tomb of Horrors

oh yeah sign me up for breakfast also.

Thanks,
bigznak


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jan 31, 2007)

bigznak said:
			
		

> Buzz, sign me up for
> 
> AM: Game 7 Giant Frickin Elephants with cities on their backs are coming!!!!



Welcome back...Reiam is waiting for you, Mr. "I went toe-to-toe with a black dragon and survived a full attack for one round."


----------



## bigznak (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks TracerBullet,

Hell yeah I couldn't miss the next adventure.  Looking forward to it.

bigznak


----------



## sw3333 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Buzz.

Can you sign me up for Slot 1: Sword Mountain and Slot 2: Iron Heroes?

Thanks


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi, Buzz:

Sign me up for  Slot 0, Breakfast;  Slot 1, Game 1: Agon, "The Isle of Oryonica"
Slot 2 Game 2: D&D 3.5, "Caverns of the Condemned" 

I will see about bringing a few things for the prize table and a few things for those who miss breakfast.


----------



## Yort (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey Buzz,

Sign me up for Slot 2, Game 5 Gamma World. I want giant badgers with frickin' laser beams or there will be hell to pay!

I'll sign up for the morning slot...in the morning, but I see the badgers with beams are proving too much to miss, so I'll throw my name in that hat now.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 31, 2007)

Sign me up for Slot 1, Game 3 and Slot 2, Game 2.  I'd kinda like to join the other TB's game - giant elephant-based cities are _always_ for the win - but I just can't pass up the opportunity to finally get to play CoC d20.  I've owned the book since it came out, after all...

I'd also like to try Gamma Oz, but I gotta get me some D&D time in here.  Well, maybe not.  Can anyone give me a run-down on what the Gamma World system is like?  Post-apocalyptic, obviously, but all I know about it is that they made a d20 minigame based on it a while back, _Omega World_, and that was pretty interesting...


----------



## Ninjacat (Jan 31, 2007)

Buzz:

YAY! for Game Day!! I missed last time; I'm totally jonesing for a fix now, heh.

Please sign me up for Slot 1 Game 3: Summer Road Trip

Game 4 looks _AWESOME_, but I already bought the DVD set on a lunchbreak and spent the rest of my shift reading the whole thing (twice), so I'll let some other brave, nostalgic-for-the-80s soul go for it.

And I forwarded the sign-up notification email to reidmcc & glorgana, so you should see another sign-up or two. They would've made last June, but we were all nitwits and missed each other. We'll make it happen this time. *g*


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent. Plenty of victims already.

Just for fun, I'll even toss out the tentative characters (subject to change slightly) for perusal.

buzz, i've got a new description for ya....   (i'm demanding, i know)  


_It'll be a summer that you'll never forget...if you survive.

You've made it through four years of high school, if not longer together, and this summer was going to be your last blast before you all went your separate ways in college. You set out from home in a van with your five best friends for a two-week roadtrip full of drinking, having fun, and laying on the beach, and didn't have a care in the world. Then the thunderstorm came--one of the worst you've ever seen--and your van went flying off the road and into a tree.

Your van is totalled, your cell phones don't work, and the storm has drenched you to the bone. Even worse, you have a terrifying feeling that there's something hidden in the woods, watching you. Every step you take, you hear whispers over the roar of the storm. Could the rusted sign for "Forest City Amusement Park" pointing down an abandoned road lead you to at least a little shelter from the storm? Or will it only lead you to madness._

A game of modern horror for 6 players. No experience needed, but knowing a bit of d20 mechanic means you basically know the system. Characters will be pre-generated teen movie stereotypes (see below), if you really are interested in playing a certain type of character, I'm willing to let people 'call dibs' here on the board.

And I'm already planning the fun you'll have once you start losing 20% increments of your sanity. First person to drop below 5% sanity might be able to win a prize. Expect Sanity loss. And lots of it.


Cast:
Ted Stevens, Crescent Heights High School Quarterback
Stephanie Kaltiera, Cheerleader, Ted's girlfriend
Katrina Petrowski, computer geek with a dark secret...
Kaylee Jones, flute section leader, Crescent Heights Marching Band (no american pie jokes....until gameday.)
Carter Jackson, captain of the basketball team.
Jim Perry, the token fat guy, class clown


----------



## FCWesel (Jan 31, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> No problem, FC! Now, if you'll just PayPal me your registration fee...




Yeah...that check's in the e-mail...  Yeah, that's the ticket! I konw it is...because my wife...Morgan Fairchild!...yeah, that's the ticket...sent it in.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jan 31, 2007)

Morning I'll take Slot 6 minis and  Caverns of the Condemned for the afternoon.


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 31, 2007)

Man...  Tough choice here.

I think I've got to go with Slot 1, Game 4: Beneath the Blade of Sword Mountain.


Oh...  And I'll be there for breakfast too.


----------



## AstroCat (Jan 31, 2007)

Morning:

1 for: Keibot
Game 3: Call of Cthulhu d20, "Summer Road Trip," GM: Trevalon Moonleirion

Afternoon:

2 for: (myself and my wife) AstroCat and Keibot
Game 5: Follow, follow, follow, follow, follow the Legion of Gold!

If game 2 does not have room for 2 put Keibot in Game 1: Iron Heroes, "The Iron Heroes vs. The Tomb of Horrors," GM: Pbartender


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 31, 2007)

Please sign my wife and me up for:

Slot 1, Game 2

and

Slot 2, Game 2

Thanks


----------



## rvalle (Jan 31, 2007)

Please sign me up for Slot 1 game 7 "THE REDCOATS GIANT, FRICKIN' ELEPHANTS WITH CITIES ON THEIR BACKS ARE COMING!!!"

By the way... Wilimac's quote should be (closing eyes) "I wish I was my normal halfling self!"

And Slot 2 game 3
"The Century Club Chronicles: The New Centurions Versus the Sun of E.V.I.L.," GM: FCWesel


----------



## buzz (Jan 31, 2007)

TracerBullet42, bigznak, sw3333, William Ronald, Yort, Kelleris, Ninjacat, JoeGKushner, Pbartender, AstroCat, Keibot, Vyvyan Basterd, Vyvyan Basterd's wife, rvalle... ADDED!

We also have a winner in the "First Event To Fill Up" category... mine! I even expanded it to eight players; let's hope it's not too much of a disaster.

Second place... Mark CMG's "Caverns of the Condemned"! Congrats, Mark.

Looks like Trev Cthulhu game and rowport's D&D Animated are vying for third.


----------



## AstroCat (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok, change in plans after consulting with the wife... let's do this:

AstoCat and Keibot
Game 2: Death in the Tombs of Moldvay
Basic D&D (1980)

AstroCat and Keibot:
Game 1: The Iron Heroes vs. The Tomb of Horrors

So, we will leave Gamma World to a more reasonable 6 players and play some old school D&D instead of Cthulhu.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## buzz (Jan 31, 2007)

AstroCat said:
			
		

> Ok, change in plans after consulting with the wife...



Changes made... though don't feel like you had to drop out of the GW game. I've wrangled groups that large before. 

IH and D&D:Animated are now neck-and-neck for third!


----------



## AstroCat (Jan 31, 2007)

Don't forget to move Keibot out of: 

Game 3: Summer Road Trip
Call of Cthulhu d20

wouldn't want to have someone not get in that wants to play.

I felt bad making it 8 players for GW, I know people would have to wait a lot more before they could play with that many people. Thanks though.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jan 31, 2007)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for Slot 1 game 7 "THE REDCOATS GIANT, FRICKIN' ELEPHANTS WITH CITIES ON THEIR BACKS ARE COMING!!!"
> 
> By the way... Wilimac's quote should be (closing eyes) "I wish I was my normal halfling self!"



Ah, I couldn't remember the _exact _ quote.

I need a favor from you...roll a d% and let me know what you get.


----------



## rowport (Jan 31, 2007)

Holy cow, those slots are going *fast*!  Whee!  Buzz, please sign me up for your Gamma World game in Slot 2.  I am fuzzy on your number of slots, so my second choice is Iron Heroes.

Edit: Possible correction depending on number of slots in Buzz's game!


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 31, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> TracerBullet42, bigznak, sw3333, William Ronald, Yort, Kelleris, Ninjacat, JoeGKushner, Pbartender, AstroCat, Keibot, Vyvyan Basterd, Vyvyan Basterd's wife, rvalle... ADDED!
> 
> We also have a winner in the "First Event To Fill Up" category... mine! I even expanded it to eight players; let's hope it's not too much of a disaster.
> 
> ...





Congratulations, Buzz!!!

One thing that I have done that has helped for large events is to add more support for the villains in the terms of henchmen, and have a slight increase in the power of single creatures in encounters.

As for additional character ideas, you could try a talking, mobile tree that throws fruit, a winged monkey, or maybe draw on a few ideas from the resources at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Oz_books .


----------



## buzz (Jan 31, 2007)

AstroCat said:
			
		

> Don't forget to move Keibot out of:
> 
> Game 3: Summer Road Trip
> Call of Cthulhu d20



Ah, thank you. Done!


----------



## buzz (Jan 31, 2007)

rowport... ADDED!

Pbartender earns third place! Congrats, Pb.


----------



## thalmin (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like another strong showing. See you all soon.
I will sign up for something when/if I know what commitments I can keep.


----------



## rvalle (Jan 31, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Ah, I couldn't remember the _exact _ quote.
> 
> I need a favor from you...roll a d% and let me know what you get.




We just happen to have a very large foam d20 here in the office... brought back from GenCon by one of my co-workers.

Rolled it twice and taking as a d10... 26.

rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jan 31, 2007)

rvalle said:
			
		

> We just happen to have a very large foam d20 here in the office... brought back from GenCon by one of my co-workers.
> 
> Rolled it twice and taking as a d10... 26.
> 
> rv



26 eh?  Excellent.

Mwa ha ha ha!


----------



## buzz (Jan 31, 2007)

WOAH! BIG CHANGES!

The _Gamma World_ game now officially has *eight* seats.* rowport has been moved to that game. so the IH event is no longer full. And now both events must concede first place to "Caverns of the Condemned" for First Event to Full Up. Second place is up for grabs! Most meaningless contest ever!

* It's Gamma World; what the heck! Damn the radioactive torpedoes!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 31, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> WOAH! BIG CHANGES!
> 
> The _Gamma World_ game now officially has *eight* seats.* rowport has been moved to that game. so the IH event is no longer full. And now both events must concede first place to "Caverns of the Condemned" for First Event to Full Up. Second place is up for grabs! Most meaningless contest ever!
> 
> * It's Gamma World; what the heck! Damn the radioactive torpedoes!




Was there ever any doubt that Mark's game would win?


----------



## Tofu_Master (Jan 31, 2007)

Sign me up please!

Slot 1 Game 2

and

Slot 2 Game 5.  Can I get dibs on Toto?

*edit* oh, and breakfast too!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jan 31, 2007)

Tofu_Master said:
			
		

> Slot 2 Game 5.  Can I get dibs on Toto?



Oh snap....

We'll have to roll off for it or something.

Or Buzz can tell me that you asked first, and I'll go whimper in the corner.


----------



## Painfully (Jan 31, 2007)

Sign me up please for breakfast, and Slot 2 Game 1.


----------



## buzz (Jan 31, 2007)

Tofu_Master... ADDED!



			
				Tofu_Master said:
			
		

> Can I get dibs on Toto?



No dibs!  

Okay, GW earns second place!


----------



## buzz (Jan 31, 2007)

Painfully said:
			
		

> Sign me up please for breakfast, and Slot 2 Game 1.



Painfully... ADDED!

_Iron Heroes_ takes third! IT'S ALL OVER!

Okay, I'll calm down now.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 31, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll calm down now.





Indeed.


----------



## buzz (Jan 31, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Indeed.



OUR FIRST PLACE WINNER, LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!

Okay, that was the last bit. I'm better now.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 31, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Okay, that was the last bit. I'm better now.





Everso.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jan 31, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> OUR FIRST PLACE WINNER, LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!
> 
> Okay, that was the last bit. I'm better now.



I'll see if I can gather up some prize support for him.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 31, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I'll see if I can gather up some prize support for him.





Your gameday attendance is prize enough, no?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jan 31, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Your gameday attendance is prize enough, no?



Hi, I'm TracerBullet42...apparently we haven't met?


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 31, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm TracerBullet42...apparently we haven't met?





You had me at, "Hi."


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jan 31, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> You had me at, "Hi."



Aw, shucks.  *blushes and runs off*


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jan 31, 2007)

I know it's too early to tell, but if nobody signs up for my game, I am totally sitting in on the Spirit of the Century game... even if only as a spectator. Those Evil Hat guys just can't seem to go wrong...

On the other hand, I will happily run DRYH for one or two people if that's all that sign up, just to get the practice. The game suffers not a whit from a more intimate player/GM relationship.


----------



## buzz (Feb 1, 2007)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> I know it's too early to tell, but if nobody signs up for my game, I am totally sitting in on the Spirit of the Century game... even if only as a spectator. Those Evil Hat guys just can't seem to go wrong...
> 
> On the other hand, I will happily run DRYH for one or two people if that's all that sign up, just to get the practice. The game suffers not a whit from a more intimate player/GM relationship.



Well, it is still very early, and there are always walk-ins. However, if you end up not wanting to run the event, you have until the last week before Gameday to cancel it.


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 1, 2007)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> I know it's too early to tell, but if nobody signs up for my game, I am totally sitting in on the Spirit of the Century game... even if only as a spectator.




Nev. Relax. Seriously.

The thread has only been active for 27 hours...it's still got about another 576  hours to go.  The weekend hasn't even arrived...

Plan your game, make yoru characters, read your rules and maybe run a practice event...then...*500  hours from now*...worry about bodies in chairs and running or not running your event.


----------



## buzz (Feb 1, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Plan your game, make yoru characters, read your rules and maybe run a practice event...then...*500  hours from now*...worry about bodies in chairs and running or not running your event.



Exactamundo.   

Also, feel free to pimp Gameday to your friends and in gaming communities you frequent. Besides ENWorld, I've posted a notice on Story Games (since we're running a good amount of indie stuff this time). I'll also post a notice on Gaming Report and RPG.net, and maybe even The Forge. Given the event lineup, we could probably also get the word out on the M&M forums and Dragonsfoot. And you can always print up copies of Reidzilla's tres kewl flyer and distribute them in an appropriate and tasteful manner.

Gameday is a grassroots thing. It happens because we _all_ make it happen.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 1, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Gameday is a grassroots thing. It happens because we _all_ make it happen.



POWER TO THE PEOPLE!!!

....

Sorry...was subjected to a little too much Laura Ingraham this morning.


----------



## reidmcc (Feb 1, 2007)

*Sign Up*

Hey all, please sign up myself, and Annamarie, for:

Game 3: Call of Cthulhu d20, "Summer Road Trip," GM: Trevalon Moonleirion
Game 4: M&M2e, "When Chaos Reigns, It Pours," GM: Ninjacat

Thanks!


----------



## Redwind (Feb 1, 2007)

Sign me up for Slot 1 Game 7


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 1, 2007)

Redwind said:
			
		

> Sign me up for Slot 1 Game 7



Welcome aboard...

And for anyone looking for a little preview of the cast of characters in my game, attached are some pretty, pretty pictures.


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 1, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Exactamundo.
> 
> Also, feel free to pimp Gameday to your friends and in gaming communities you frequent. Besides ENWorld, I've posted a notice on Story Games (since we're running a good amount of indie stuff this time). I'll also post a notice on Gaming Report and RPG.net, and maybe even The Forge. Given the event lineup, we could probably also get the word out on the M&M forums and Dragonsfoot. And you can always print up copies of Reidzilla's tres kewl flyer and distribute them in an appropriate and tasteful manner.
> 
> Gameday is a grassroots thing. It happens because we _all_ make it happen.





Lately, I've been making an effort to proselytize it in the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum as well.


----------



## buzz (Feb 1, 2007)

reidmcc, Annamarie, Redwind... ADDED.



			
				Pbartender said:
			
		

> Lately, I've been making an effort to proselytize it in the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum as well.



Booyah, sir.


----------



## rvalle (Feb 1, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard...
> 
> And for anyone looking for a little preview of the cast of characters in my game, attached are some pretty, pretty pictures.




And look at that picture of Wilimac... not a tail or scale in sight!



rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 1, 2007)

rvalle said:
			
		

> And look at that picture of Wilimac... not a tail or scale in sight!
> 
> 
> 
> rv



hehehe...

I was going to go a different direction with Wilimac's "wish" and have him suffer another reincarnation.

That 26 you rolled?  He would've become a gnoll.

But I've got something better in mind, now.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 1, 2007)

1) I did SAY "I know it's too early to worry about".

 2) I have pimped game day to all my gamer friends already.

 so nyah  =P~


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 1, 2007)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> ...I have pimped game day to all my gamer friends already...



Yes, but have you UNpimped it?*

*cue to Trev...


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 1, 2007)

Okay, Peoples, anybody who wants a sneak peek at the Crisis Guard from my M&M event can find them here. (It's one large-ish .bmg image; I dunno if that'll suck too much for dial-uppers or not... ..and Yes, they were all made with HeroMaker, and a bit of fiddling with plain ol' MS Paint.   )

At GameDay I'll have more complete descriptions and backgrounds to go with the character sheets.


----------



## buzz (Feb 2, 2007)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> 2) I have pimped game day to all my gamer friends already.



Now yer drinking some Kool Aid! OH YEAH!


----------



## buzz (Feb 2, 2007)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Okay, Peoples, anybody who wants a sneak peek at the Crisis Guard from my M&M event can find them here.



N-cat, I added a link to this in your event description, FYI.


----------



## Tim C Koppang (Feb 2, 2007)

Buzz,

Well, it looks as if my other plans have fallen through. So could you please sign me up for Agon in the morning and Don't Rest Your Head in the afternoon? Much appreciated. And I'm looking forward to it.

Regards,
- Tim Koppang


----------



## buzz (Feb 2, 2007)

Tim C Koppang said:
			
		

> So could you please sign me up for Agon in the morning and Don't Rest Your Head in the afternoon?



ADDED! Very cool to see that you can make it, Tim.

See, Nev? Not only do you have a player, you've got an _indie darling_.


----------



## Yort (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey Buzz,

I've just got to admit I'm a sucker for classic cartoons, so sign me up for Slot 1, Game 4. I look forward to bashing heads, defeating evil, and just maybe learning a special lesson about life by the end of the session.


----------



## pvt. patterson (Feb 2, 2007)

hey buzz! YAY! i got my internet back up... umm sign me up for game 1 morning and game 4 afternoon please. thanks....!!

Thanks again,
        Pvt. Patterson


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 2, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> N-cat, I added a link to this in your event description, FYI.




Awesome!

Thankee Sai, Buzz-san.


----------



## buzz (Feb 2, 2007)

Yort, pvt. patterson... ADDED!  

"Beneath the Blade of Sword Mountain" is now full.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 2, 2007)

wow, filling up fast!  i might not be able to get away with my usual procrastination!  

regardless, i think i'm going to have to show up no matter what to pick up a copy of the new Dragon mag with an article of mine therein.


----------



## buzz (Feb 2, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> regardless, i think i'm going to have to show up no matter what to pick up a copy of the new Dragon mag with an article of mine therein.



What? COOL! (On both counts.)


----------



## BOZ (Feb 2, 2007)

Princes of Elemental Good, Dragon #353.    should be getting in the store maybe a week or 2 before gameday.  of course, i may get impatient before then and just go seek it out so's i can get my filthy little hands upon it.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 2, 2007)

Congrats! 


Did you use your professional name of D. Mon Q Bozlingtonfordicus?


----------



## buzz (Feb 2, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Bozlingtonfordicus?



They added that in 2e, right?


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 2, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> They added that in 2e, right?





Oh, yes.  Though it was removed after the first printing.


----------



## inundator (Feb 2, 2007)

*Finally Gonna Make It To a Game Day*

Hello,

     I'm pretty new to the forums as well as to the Game Day, but certainly not to Games Plus where I've been spending too much money for years.

     If possible I'd like to sit in for:

Game 1: Agon, "The Isle of Oryonica," GM: Reidzilla

and

Game 3: Spirit of the Century, "The Century Club Chronicles: The New Centurions Versus the Sun of E.V.I.L.," GM: FCWesel

Thanks,

inundator 

(aka Brad W.)


----------



## buzz (Feb 2, 2007)

inundator said:
			
		

> If possible I'd like to sit in for:
> 
> Game 1: Agon, "The Isle of Oryonica," GM: Reidzilla
> ...
> Game 3: Spirit of the Century, "The Century Club Chronicles: The New Centurions Versus the Sun of E.V.I.L.," GM: FCWesel



ADDED!

Brad, welcome to Gameday, and welcome to the boards! You have chosen... wisely.


----------



## buzz (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey, Floyd! Any chance you'd be willing to swap tables in the afternoon? I'm thinking the big table in back would better fit the increased size of my group. If you'd prefer not, that's fine; just figured I'd ask.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 2, 2007)

Tim C Koppang said:
			
		

> Buzz,
> 
> Well, it looks as if my other plans have fallen through. So could you please sign me up for Agon in the morning and Don't Rest Your Head in the afternoon? Much appreciated. And I'm looking forward to it.




 Oh jeez... no pressure at all *g*


----------



## rowport (Feb 2, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> "Beneath the Blade of Sword Mountain" is now full.



Bitchin'!  Awesome, dude!  Totally tubular, I mean, like, to the max!

OK, it was a stretch... but sorta 1983, right?

Welcome, folks!  It will be great to see everybody again.  It has been a while between GameDays for me.


----------



## HinterWelt (Feb 4, 2007)

Buzz,
As usual, I am late to the party. I was going to sign up for Mark's Game in afternoon but I see it is filled already.

As an alternate, can I drop off some prize support? I will bring a few of the postermaps for the Roman Empire for Roma and the upcoming Britannia (really beautiful map), some copies of Roma Imperious, Squirrel Attack! and some Squirrel dice. I will take requests too if someone what something out of HinterWelt's product lines.

Well, see you on game day!

Bill


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 4, 2007)

HinterWelt said:
			
		

> As usual, I am late to the party. I was going to sign up for Mark's Game in afternoon but I see it is filled already.





I'll add a seventh seat to my slot two game for Bill.  It's the least I can do for a fellow publisher and prize supporter, eh?


----------



## buzz (Feb 4, 2007)

HinterWelt said:
			
		

> As an alternate, can I drop off some prize support?



Heck yeah!

On top of it, Mark has made room for you in his event, so you're all signed up. Welcome back, Bill!


----------



## MaidenMan (Feb 5, 2007)

*Sign me up...*

hey buzz,

sign me up for Slot 1 Game 2 Death in the tombs of moldvay.

I'll see you there.

Maidenman


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 5, 2007)

Sign my friend Chuck up for my morning Summer Road Trip game.

"and i'll do Game 3: The Century Club Chronicles: The New Centurions Versus the Sun of E.V.I.L. as the PM slot" says Chuck.


Woot. Full game!


----------



## buzz (Feb 5, 2007)

MaidenMan, "Chuck"... ADDED!

Trev and FCWesel's morning games are now full.


----------



## Diremede (Feb 5, 2007)

Sign me up for the Morning Game 7, 

Game 7: "THE REDCOATS GIANT, FRICKIN' ELEPHANTS WITH CITIES ON THEIR BACKS ARE COMING!!!"
D&D 3.5

dunno on the afternoon yet.


----------



## HinterWelt (Feb 5, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Heck yeah!
> 
> On top of it, Mark has made room for you in his event, so you're all signed up. Welcome back, Bill!



Thanks guys (especially Mark for making room for me). I look forward to Gameday!

Bill


----------



## buzz (Feb 5, 2007)

Diremede said:
			
		

> Sign me up for the Morning Game 7...



ADDED!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 5, 2007)

Diremede said:
			
		

> Sign me up for the Morning Game 7,
> 
> Game 7: "THE REDCOATS GIANT, FRICKIN' ELEPHANTS WITH CITIES ON THEIR BACKS ARE COMING!!!"
> D&D 3.5
> ...



Awesome!  Welcome aboard!


----------



## buzz (Feb 6, 2007)

FYI, I sent off the big publisher prize donation email just now. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Der Spot (Feb 6, 2007)

*sign-up*

Hooray for Gameday!  Buzz, if you could put me in Reidzilla's morning slot Agon game, and then for Spirit of the Century in the afternoon please.  Let the day of soda-fueled dice rolling begin!


----------



## buzz (Feb 6, 2007)

Der Spot said:
			
		

> Hooray for Gameday!  Buzz, if you could put me in Reidzilla's morning slot Agon game, and then for Spirit of the Century in the afternoon please.  Let the day of soda-fueled dice rolling begin!



ADDED!

Agon is now full! This is looking to be one firm and fully-packed Gameday. Now we just need to pimp the ArM, M&M, and DRYH events.


----------



## Maiden_Cyborg (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey there,
I'm a buddy of Bigznak and MaidenMan.  Please sign me up for the frickin' elephant game.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 6, 2007)

Maiden_Cyborg said:
			
		

> Hey there,
> I'm a buddy of Bigznak and MaidenMan.  Please sign me up for the frickin' elephant game.



Sweet...a cyborg at the table!  Welcome aboard...and to ENWorld!


----------



## buzz (Feb 6, 2007)

Maiden_Cyborg said:
			
		

> Hey there,
> I'm a buddy of Bigznak and MaidenMan.  Please sign me up for the frickin' elephant game.



ADDED!

Welcome to Gameday, MC!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 6, 2007)

This gameday seems quite popular. I can't think of any in recent memory that have been this packed, this far out from the date.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 7, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> FYI, I sent off the big publisher prize donation email just now. Keep your fingers crossed.





Fingers, toes, and eyes!


----------



## BOZ (Feb 7, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Did you use your professional name of D. Mon Q Bozlingtonfordicus?




you promised me you wouldn't tell anyone about that!


----------



## buzz (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey, some prize support!



> Watch for a support package (Munchkin bookmarks, dice) to arrive next week.
> --
> Paul Chapman
> Marketing Director
> Steve Jackson Games


----------



## HinterWelt (Feb 7, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Hey, some prize support!



Buzz,
Just wondering, am I on the list of publishers you email for prize support? I appreciate that I had already said I would bring some but I just want to be sure (considering I somehow nearly missed this thread this time) I get a heads up even if I do not make it to this thread.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## buzz (Feb 8, 2007)

HinterWelt said:
			
		

> Buzz,
> Just wondering, am I on the list of publishers you email for prize support?



Hmm... possibly. Email me so I have the address you want me to use.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 8, 2007)

Paul Chapman (by email to Buzz) said:
			
		

> Watch for a support package (Munchkin bookmarks, dice) to arrive next week.
> --
> Paul Chapman
> Marketing Director
> Steve Jackson Games !





Huzzah!


----------



## enigma1122 (Feb 8, 2007)

Slot #2 Game #4!  Please, I have been itching for a Mutants game for a while and people just keep teasing me!  Don't make me idlely threat to send Water's gamer side at you.



Please?


----------



## buzz (Feb 8, 2007)

enigma1122 said:
			
		

> Slot #2 Game #4!



ADDED! Welcome to Gameday, enigma1122.


----------



## buzz (Feb 8, 2007)

Promotion update... I've posted on RPG.net's "Gaming Gatherings" forum, calling out the events in which there are remaining seats.

http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?t=310521


----------



## Cerebral Paladin (Feb 8, 2007)

If nobody signs up for my Ars Magica game in the near future, I'm going to replace it with a D&D 3.5 game that will probably be more accessible to walk-ins.  I'm going to give Buzz's post a little time to work first.

Mark CMG, I think you mentioned being interested in the Ars Magica game at some point-- if you want it to definitely stick around, sign up.  I'm fine with running for a smaller table, and I bet we can fill a slot or two at least with walk-ins, but if it's an empty table, D&D will be easier to fill.


----------



## buzz (Feb 8, 2007)

Cerebral Paladin said:
			
		

> If nobody signs up for my Ars Magica game in the near future, I'm going to replace it with a D&D 3.5 game that will probably be more accessible to walk-ins.  I'm going to give Buzz's post a little time to work first.



Okey-dokey. Remember, you have until the last week before Gameday to change or cancel your event.

I was thinking of mentioning your event on the Atlas Games forums, but they don't seem to get a whole lot of traffic. Maybe mention it on the BerkList, if you're on it (and that's an allowable subject)?


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 8, 2007)

Cerebral Paladin said:
			
		

> If nobody signs up for my Ars Magica game in the near future, I'm going to replace it with a D&D 3.5 game that will probably be more accessible to walk-ins.  I'm going to give Buzz's post a little time to work first.
> 
> Mark CMG, I think you mentioned being interested in the Ars Magica game at some point-- if you want it to definitely stick around, sign up.  I'm fine with running for a smaller table, and I bet we can fill a slot or two at least with walk-ins, but if it's an empty table, D&D will be easier to fill.





I usually wait until late in the sign up period so that I don't obligate someone to run a game for just me (and, perhaps, one or two others).  I'm still conflicted, though, because I have some figures to paint and also might have some need to use the first slot to square away some loose ends for my second slot game.  I can work through some game details in my head or wander away fom the minis table, but certainly wouldn't do that if I was signed up for a game.


----------



## enigma1122 (Feb 8, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> ADDED! Welcome to Gameday, enigma1122.




Thank you very much, I am looking foreward to it.  You know what, I would like to take that last spot up in game seven for slot one too if no one else has.


----------



## buzz (Feb 9, 2007)

enigma1122 said:
			
		

> You know what, I would like to take that last spot up in game seven for slot one too if no one else has.



ADDED!

TB42, your event is now full! BOOYAH!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 9, 2007)

enigma1122 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much, I am looking foreward to it.  You know what, I would like to take that last spot up in game seven for slot one too if no one else has.



Welcome!



			
				Buzz said:
			
		

> ADDED!
> 
> TB42, your event is now full! BOOYAH!



BOOYAH, indeed!


----------



## waterdhavian (Feb 9, 2007)

If anyone is going to Games Day and needs a ride, I am heading up a carpool from the North side of Chicago.  I'm headed Northeast to Evanston and then West to Mount Prospect, if you fall in my path and need a ride let me know asap.  I got room for one more!


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 9, 2007)

enigma1122 said:
			
		

> Slot #2 Game #4!  Please, I have been itching for a Mutants game for a while and people just keep teasing me!  Don't make me idlely threat to send Water's gamer side at you.
> 
> 
> 
> Please?





Welcome aboard, enigma! The Crisis Guard looks forward to your help in saving the city come GameDay.


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 10, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Hey, Floyd! Any chance you'd be willing to swap tables in the afternoon? I'm thinking the big table in back would better fit the increased size of my group. If you'd prefer not, that's fine; just figured I'd ask.




Buzz, sorry I didn't see this post earlier. To be honest, I would rather keep the table at the far back for a few different reasons, I'm sorry. But _there are_ *two* tables back there. I doubt Kurt would mind us using them both.


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 10, 2007)

*Buzz*.

Please reduce my afternoon game (Game 3: The Century Club Chronicles: The New Centurions Versus the Sun of E.V.I.L.) down to 5 seats, please. As it is a new, and unique game, it might be better with a bit of a smaller group.

Thanks.


----------



## buzz (Feb 11, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Please reduce my afternoon game (Game 3: The Century Club Chronicles: The New Centurions Versus the Sun of E.V.I.L.) down to 5 seats, please.



Done! Your event is now full, effectively.


----------



## buzz (Feb 11, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Buzz, sorry I didn't see this post earlier. To be honest, I would rather keep the table at the far back for a few different reasons, I'm sorry. But _there are_ *two* tables back there. I doubt Kurt would mind us using them both.



Okey-doke. I was concerned that the far, far back table is reserved for one of the store's regular groups, and thus would not be available. I guess they could use the table I was going to, though. 

Thoughts, thalmin?


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 11, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Done! Your event is now full, effectively.




Thanks.


----------



## thalmin (Feb 11, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Okey-doke. I was concerned that the far, far back table is reserved for one of the store's regular groups, and thus would not be available. I guess they could use the table I was going to, though.
> 
> Thoughts, thalmin?



One of the tables IS reserved for a miniatures game where they need the 6x10, so it is not available for this gameday. Sorry.


----------



## buzz (Feb 11, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> One of the tables IS reserved for a miniatures game where they need the 6x10, so it is not available for this gameday. Sorry.



That's what I figured.

Enh, I'll make it work.


----------



## buzz (Feb 12, 2007)

Woo! Thirteen days!

Woo!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 13, 2007)

Just because I didn't feel like working for a bit...a motivational poster for my game.


----------



## Reidzilla (Feb 14, 2007)

<temporary Threadjack>
Hey thalmin,
Is there a planning thread for the 25th Anniversary Retro-gameday? I've got an event I'd like to run, if there is still room.
</temporary Threadjack>
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
This is a test of the national Bump-cast system.
This is only a test.
BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!
Thank you for your participation.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 14, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Just because I didn't feel like working for a bit...a motivational poster for my game.




You mean you aren't a chinese jet pilot?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 14, 2007)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> You mean you aren't a chinese jet pilot?



Well, if I am, it's going to be a very short game.

*Player 1:* _Um, excuse me?  Mr. Giant Frickin' Elephant with a City on Your Back?  Could you please cease any and all supernatural activity and return forthwith to their place of origin or to the nearest convenient parallel dimension?_

*Giant Frickin' Elephant with City on Back:*_  Well...ok.  [leaves]_

*Player 1:*_  Really?  Um.  Awesome.  Is it lunch time then?_


----------



## buzz (Feb 14, 2007)

Where did that image come from, TB?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 14, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Where did that image come from, TB?



An old dungeon magazine.  (#100, I believe)
It's pretty awesome, no?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 14, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> An old dungeon magazine.  (#100, I believe)
> It's pretty awesome, no?



I should probably mention to my players to avoid that magazine like you would avoid watching The View.


----------



## rvalle (Feb 14, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Just because I didn't feel like working for a bit...a motivational poster for my game.




It will be MINE!


"Hey Mom, look what followed me home! Can I keep it?"

rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 14, 2007)

rvalle said:
			
		

> It will be MINE!
> 
> 
> "Hey Mom, look what followed me home! Can I keep it?"
> ...



hehehe...

*MOM:*  [GULP!]  Wilimac, why can't you be more like your brother?  You're grounded!


----------



## buzz (Feb 15, 2007)

Nev, pvt. patterson emailed me directly to say he's bringing two guests to your DRYH event. Ergo, you are now full-up.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 15, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Nev, pvt. patterson emailed me directly to say he's bringing two guests to your DRYH event. Ergo, you are now full-up.





GAAAAAH.    

And here I had blown off the rest of my prep because I figured with 2 players I could just wing it.  :\ 

*sigh* Guess I better get on that, then.    

I never use smileys, either.


----------



## buzz (Feb 15, 2007)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> GAAAAAH.



Well, if you'd prefer, pvt. patterson was originally asking me to let him and his pals jump into the M&M game. Would you prefer that?


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 16, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Well, if you'd prefer, pvt. patterson was originally asking me to let him and his pals jump into the M&M game. Would you prefer that?




Pvt. Patterson and his friends are welcome to play whatever they most desire. I signed up to run 4 player slots, I will run as many of those slots as are filled. 

That said, I'd like the ones that are filled to be with players who actually want to play the game I'm running. Even if it is their second (or third) choice.


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2007)

I believe he wants to play; I think he was confused as to whether the game was already full or not.

See, folks. This is why it's always best to post in the thread rather than email me directly.


----------



## Tekkmage (Feb 16, 2007)

Buzz please sign me and 1 guest up for 
slot 1 Game 5: Rule, Britannia


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2007)

Tekkmage said:
			
		

> Buzz please sign me and 1 guest up for
> slot 1 Game 5: Rule, Britannia



ADDED!

Cerebral Paladin, you've got players!  Mark, did you want to jump in?


----------



## Cerebral Paladin (Feb 16, 2007)

Woot!  And in the nick of time; I was just going to pull the game for lack of players and put something else up instead.  But that's great!  I look forward to running it again.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 16, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Mark, did you want to jump in?





Sure.  Let's sail the high seas!


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Sure.  Let's sail the high seas!



ADDED!

I love the smell of events filling up... smells like... victory. 

That or Brut. I get 'em confused.


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2007)

GMs, remember that you have until the evening of the 18th to  be a BIG GAME-CANCELING WUSS. After that, we lock and load, as it were.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 16, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> I believe he wants to play; I think he was confused as to whether the game was already full or not.
> 
> See, folks. This is why it's always best to post in the thread rather than email me directly.




 Right. So, what's the upshot of all this? Are they in or out?


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2007)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> Right. So, what's the upshot of all this? Are they in or out?



In. Sorry if I didn't make that clear.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 17, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> In. Sorry if I didn't make that clear.




 No worries. I just want to know how much prep to do. I'm leaning toward less anyway, but I'd still rather know what I'm up against, so to speak.

 Nervous, but looking forward to it!


----------



## rowport (Feb 17, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> ADDED!
> 
> I love the smell of events filling up... smells like... victory.
> 
> That or Brut. I get 'em confused.



Who would *possibly* confuse the smell of Brut with victory?  Cat-piss, maybe, but not victory.

You scare me, Buzz.    

Is everybody ready for some GameDay Action???  I am looking forward to it.  Of course, now I am all intimidated that my game does not have a nifty motivational poster like TracerBullet's!    (Seriously, TB, that is way cool.)


----------



## Lifelike (Feb 17, 2007)

*Register me, please *

One for Breakfast
One for slot 1, game 5- Rue Britania
One for Game 4 slot 2- When Chaos Reigns.

Yay for last minute sign-ups!


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2007)

Lifelike said:
			
		

> One for Breakfast
> One for slot 1, game 5- Rue Britania
> One for Game 4 slot 2- When Chaos Reigns.
> 
> Yay for last minute sign-ups!



ADDED! Welcome to ENWorld and Gameday, Lifelike!

Man, I can't tell you how insanely happy it's making me to see all of our games filled and/or filling up.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 17, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Welcome to ENWorld and Gameday, Lifelike!





Indeed!  Welcome aboard! 




			
				buzz said:
			
		

> Man, I can't tell you how insanely happy it's making me to see all of our games filled and/or filling up.





It's been relatively straightforward, too, this time around.  I think you have this down to a science.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 18, 2007)

rowport said:
			
		

> Of course, now I am all intimidated that my game does not have a nifty motivational poster like TracerBullet's!    (Seriously, TB, that is way cool.)



Don't be intimidated.  Those are very, very easy to make using this website.

If you want to be intimidated by something, be intimidated by GIANT FRICKIN' ELEPHANTS WITH CITIES ON THEIR BACKS!!!


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 18, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Don't be intimidated.  Those are very, very easy to make using this website.
> 
> If you want to be intimidated by something, be intimidated by GIANT FRICKIN' ELEPHANTS WITH CITIES ON THEIR BACKS!!!




...or the unending death traps...


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 18, 2007)

Lifelike said:
			
		

> ..One for Game 4 slot 2- When Chaos Reigns.
> 
> Yay for last minute sign-ups!




YAY indeed!

Welcome aboard, and I hope you're ready for some wacky-or-whatever-other-adjective-ends-up-being-applicable superhero hijinks come GameDay!


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey all my *Spirit of the Century* players. As I am getting together some characters, I thought it might be wise to see how many ladies are going to be at the table for the game. (I know some folks don't like playing across the gender line.) So please let me know if you are a Sir or Ma'am, as Board ID's are not always telling.

Thanks.


----------



## dalkai (Feb 18, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Hey all my *Spirit of the Century* players. As I am getting together some characters, I thought it might be wise to see how many ladies are going to be at the table for the game. (I know some folks don't like playing across the gender line.) So please let me know if you are a Sir or Ma'am, as Board ID's are not always telling.
> 
> Thanks.




This is trev's friend "chuck", and indeed, I am male.

Looking forward to the game.


----------



## waterdhavian (Feb 18, 2007)

waterdhavian = male.  

Also Buzz, currently looking for some items for the prize table.


----------



## buzz (Feb 18, 2007)

waterdhavian said:
			
		

> Also Buzz, currently looking for some items for the prize table.



Much appreciated. I'll be poking through my stuff as well, though I've already given away so much at previous Gamedays.


----------



## buzz (Feb 19, 2007)

FYI, the schedule is now locked. All GMs come prepared to run their events, regardless of how many people have signed up.

Thankfully, we're pretty full, which rawks.


----------



## rvalle (Feb 19, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Hey all my *Spirit of the Century* players. As I am getting together some characters, I thought it might be wise to see how many ladies are going to be at the table for the game. (I know some folks don't like playing across the gender line.) So please let me know if you are a Sir or Ma'am, as Board ID's are not always telling.
> 
> Thanks.




Sir, sir.

rv


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 19, 2007)

Prizewise, a friend gave me a copy of the 1980 red cover TSR Basic Rules for Dungeons & Dragons (the very same one featured in the icon for Game 2: Death in the Tombs of Moldvay), which I flipped through but have no use for. I shall be donating it to the prize table.


----------



## buzz (Feb 19, 2007)

Cool, Nev. Thanks!


----------



## BOZ (Feb 20, 2007)

i'll let you know, within the next oh 4 days or so if i can make it.    how late can i sign up?  day before?


----------



## buzz (Feb 20, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i'll let you know, within the next oh 4 days or so if i can make it.    how late can i sign up?  day before?



I always check the thread in the morning before I leave for GP. So, as long as you post by about 7am or so on Saturday, you get signed up.

Granted, ArM in the morning and M&M in the afternoon are the only available choices left.


----------



## buzz (Feb 20, 2007)

FYI, our table at Little America has been reserved for 8am. It should be under both the name "Games Plus," and me, Al Franken... I mean, Mark Delsing.

Those of you who arrive before I do (which is likely), please make sure the waitress knows we'll need separate checks.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 20, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> FYI, our table at Little America has been reserved for 8am. It should be under both the name "Games Plus," and me, Al Franken... I mean, Mark Delsing.
> 
> Those of you who arrive before I do (which is likely), please make sure the waitress knows we'll need separate checks.




Separate checks?!? I thought YOU were buying.


----------



## buzz (Feb 20, 2007)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> Separate checks?!? I thought YOU were buying.



Are you kidding? My being there is going to cost you all $100 a plate! I don't do these charity brunches for free, you know.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 20, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> I always check the thread in the morning before I leave for GP. So, as long as you post by about 7am or so on Saturday, you get signed up.
> 
> Granted, ArM in the morning and M&M in the afternoon are the only available choices left.




wow, no kidding!  if that's Mutants & Masterminds, i've been interested in trying that.  if the game fills up, i might just show up in the afternoon and see if any games have openings (there's usually at least one no-show!), or just hang out for a bit.


----------



## buzz (Feb 20, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> wow, no kidding!  if that's Mutants & Masterminds, i've been interested in trying that.  if the game fills up, i might just show up in the afternoon and see if any games have openings (there's usually at least one no-show!), or just hang out for a bit.



Or you could just sign up for it now...


----------



## BOZ (Feb 20, 2007)

i could.


----------



## Nazriel (Feb 21, 2007)

Please sign Sharraunna and myself up for Ninjacats Slot 2 game: When Chaos Reigns, It Pours. 

Missing out on morning stuff this time around, wasn't sure if we'd make it this time at all, honestly.

Sharr also calls dibs on the Valkyrie, if she may.  She's big on Norse lore.  


Edit: Helps if I can spell Valkyrie.


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 21, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> if that's Mutants & Masterminds, i've been interested in trying that. if the game fills up, i might just show up in the afternoon and see if any games have openings (there's usually at least one no-show!)






			
				Nazriel said:
			
		

> Please sign Sharraunna and myself up for Ninjacats Slot 2 game: When Chaos Reigns, It Pours.
> ...
> Sharr also calls dibs on the Valkyrie, if she may.  She's big on Norse lore.




HEEE.

Well, _*this*_ ought to be interesting. Okay, BOZ, Naz & Sharr have technically signed up before you, so they're filling the last two slots... ..but if you look at the sneak preview of the characters, there are SEVEN members of the Crisis Guard. I have no problem running a seven-player table, and combat in M&M is fast enough that seven really isn't too many players, so this will work out fine. Unless you have a burning desire to play Valkyrie.

Sharr, you're more than welcome to call dibs. If you like Norse stuff, that means you'll play the character with some degree of passion for it, which is more than good enough reason for me to let you have her. Just for a giggle, here's a touch of back story: The mystic artifact Valkyrie wields is her Axe- -which she found as a student intern on an archeology dig. Her "secret identity" is Deanna-Maria Velasquez... ..so yes, she's a Hispanic Viking. Have a party with it. *g*


----------



## Lifelike (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks for the welcome ninjacat, I'm excited  Never played a superhero RPG before, my background's in DnD and White Wolf primarily, though I'm viewing this gameday as the perfect opportunity to branch out again and try some new stuff. 

When I saw that the game was happening, I headed over to my local Barnes and Noble (I'm from evanston, where they just built a new-ish one) and flipped through the M&M book admiring all the artwork and whatnot. So is there any section in particular you think it would be useful to look at before gameday ninjacat, or is it straightforward enough that I should have fun regardless?

Oh, and tangentally to buzz, I probably can't make the Breakfast session after all because I took a look at the metra schedule and there's nothing that runs before 830 on weekends. So I will make it in time for the games, but I'll have to grab cereal or something before I head out.


----------



## buzz (Feb 21, 2007)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Please sign Sharraunna and myself up for Ninjacats Slot 2 game: When Chaos Reigns, It Pours.



ADDED! See what happens why you don't sign up, BOZ? 

We now have the heretofore unprecedented situation of EVERY SINGLE EVENT BUT ONE being totally full. So awesome.


----------



## buzz (Feb 21, 2007)

Lifelike said:
			
		

> Oh, and tangentally to buzz, I probably can't make the Breakfast session after all because I took a look at the metra schedule and there's nothing that runs before 830 on weekends. So I will make it in time for the games, but I'll have to grab cereal or something before I head out.



No sweat.  

FYI, you don't need to be there at 8am on the dot to eat. I just reserve the table from then on; people usually trickle in all the way up to 9am.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 21, 2007)

I finished updating the PCs for my game...they're now 12th level and loving it.

Yes, that's right, Wilimac, you're now a level 3 Master Chef.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 21, 2007)

i don't sign up for an event because i know there's always some life circumstance waiting to go, "oh, sorry, no, you can't go."    i don't want to commit to something and then not be able to do it.  but, if ninjacat does indeed have a super-secret special slot waiting for me, then you can consider me unofficially signed up for that.


----------



## rowport (Feb 21, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> It should be under both the name "Games Plus," and me, Al Franken... I mean, Mark Delsing.



Did you know that Al Franken is running for office?

(How was that for a subtle bump? )


----------



## rvalle (Feb 21, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I finished updating the PCs for my game...they're now 12th level and loving it.
> 
> Yes, that's right, Wilimac, you're now a level 3 Master Chef.




Wohoo!

And there is soon to be a FRIGGEN GIANT ELEPHANT WITH A KITCHEN ON ITS BACK coming to a town near you.   Once a capture one and remove that silly city.

rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 21, 2007)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Wohoo!
> 
> And there is soon to be a FRIGGEN GIANT ELEPHANT WITH A KITCHEN ON ITS BACK coming to a town near you.   Once a capture one and remove that silly city.
> 
> rv



hehehe...just wait until you see what your brother is capable of doing now...

You're going to be so jealous.


----------



## rvalle (Feb 21, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> hehehe...just wait until you see what your brother is capable of doing now...
> 
> You're going to be so jealous.




Yeah? But can he cook? 

I thought not.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 21, 2007)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Yeah? But can he cook?
> 
> I thought not.



You'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 21, 2007)

Well I knew that this Game Day was going too easily, and Mr. Murphy has arrived promptly to kick me in the dice sack. Something having nothing to do with gaming anf fun has come up as a problem that I need to take care of, and of course it has come up smack dab in the middle of Saturday.

"Luckily" I have managed to push it a bit back so that it ruins only one of my games and not both. This means I will not be able to run SPIRIT OF THE CENTURY. So BIG apologies out to waterdhavian, rvalle, inundator, "Chuck" and Der Spot, for the inconvienence. Hopefully someone will be able to step up and run something else or that several games could maybe fit an extra seat at the table.

There's a small, small chance I could make the event, but I think it is safer and wiser to bow out now, with the hopes that something else can fill the space rather then take a chance.

Sorry to one and all. 

(Buzz, obviously you should take my dibs on the big back table for your game.)


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 21, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Well I knew that this Game Day was going too easily, and Mr. Murphy has arrived promptly to kick me in the dice sack. Something having nothing to do with gaming anf fun has come up as a problem that I need to take care of, and of course it has come up smack dab in the middle of Saturday.
> 
> "Luckily" I have managed to push it a bit back so that it ruins only one of my games and not both. This means I will not be able to run SPIRIT OF THE CENTURY. So BIG apologies out to waterdhavian, rvalle, inundator, "Chuck" and Der Spot, for the inconvienence. Hopefully someone will be able to step up and run something else or that several games could maybe fit an extra seat at the table.
> 
> ...




I hate that Murphy.  Someone, for once, needs to kick him in the dice sack.


----------



## buzz (Feb 21, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> This means I will not be able to run SPIRIT OF THE CENTURY. So BIG apologies out to waterdhavian, rvalle, inundator, "Chuck" and Der Spot, for the inconvenience.



Stink! Sorry that you have to bow out, and apologies to waterdhavian, rvalle, inundator, "Chuck" and Der Spot.

If there are any morning GM's who'd be willing to run their event again, or other folk who'd like to step in and pinch-hit, it would be appreciated. 

Also, if any afternoon GMs can squeeze and extra seat or two into their event, that would rock.


----------



## Sharraunna (Feb 22, 2007)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> ...here's a touch of back story: The mystic artifact Valkyrie wields is her Axe- -which she found as a student intern on an archeology dig. Her "secret identity" is Deanna-Maria Velasquez... ..so yes, she's a Hispanic Viking. Have a party with it. *g*




[Monty Python]

Nobody expects the Hispanic Viking!

[/Monty Python]

Er, maybe that's stretching it a bit...


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 22, 2007)

I've just noticed a bit of a scheduling problem.  To get to Mount Prospect I need to take the Metra Northwest line, and the earliest I could possibly arrive would be 9:11 am.  Counting time to find the game store and get situated, that means I probably couldn't get to gaming until, say, 9:30, which is 30 minutes after the start time listed here.  What do I need to do?  I'm in the Call of Cthulhu game in the morning - should I drop out of that spot, or is there a better way to get to Mount Prospect from Loyola University without access to a car?


----------



## waterdhavian (Feb 22, 2007)

Hmmm. This is indeed unfortunate.  I was planning to be at both games, I am providing a ride for a couple of people who will be there all day.  Kelleris I would offer you a seat in my car, but I'm not sure I will be there till 9pm if I dont have a game. 

Well theres still time for ole Murphy to kick someone else in the dice bag, so if a game frees up in the afternoon, I'll take it.

Kelleris email sent, might be able to help you out.


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 22, 2007)

Lifelike said:
			
		

> thanks for the welcome ninjacat, I'm excited  Never played a superhero RPG before...is there any section in particular you think it would be useful to look at before gameday ninjacat, or is it straightforward enough that I should have fun regardless?




Oh, absolutely plan on the having fun regardless scenario. Superheroes aren't exactly a difficult concept to grasp, and M&M is truly a streamlined system. It's d20, but they've modified a few bits so that you only need ONE d20 to play. That's it. Combat is streamlined, and the wacky part is: there's no hit points. It's designed to flow like a comic book fight, the heroes go and go and go, despite getting the snot beat out of them, until finally they drop. It is NOT hard at all, just a bit unusual when you're used to systems with HPs, like, uh, every other d20 system out there.

So, you might want to look over the combat section, particularly the damage details, but it is most certainly NOT needed. And everything I ever run EVER is fast & loose with the rules anyway. I'm a firm believer in the "if you're having fun, you're doing it right" gaming philosophy.

See you Saturday!


----------



## enigma1122 (Feb 22, 2007)

I really hate to do this, especially seeing that I thought I had done it already.  But apparently my niece's first birthday party is Saturday, as well as my other niece's confirmation.  So... yeah.... I really can't make it.  Which really breaks me up.  So I have to be pulled out of my Mutants, and D and D game.


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 22, 2007)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> I've just noticed a bit of a scheduling problem.  To get to Mount Prospect I need to take the Metra Northwest line, and the earliest I could possibly arrive would be 9:11 am.  Counting time to find the game store and get situated, that means I probably couldn't get to gaming until, say, 9:30, which is 30 minutes after the start time listed here.  What do I need to do?  I'm in the Call of Cthulhu game in the morning - should I drop out of that spot, or is there a better way to get to Mount Prospect from Loyola University without access to a car?




Kelleris, just so you know, the actual start time of the first slot is 9:30, so if you don't arrive until 9:30, you're actually technically only missing the very beginning of things. Naturally it's polite etc. to be there before start, but seriously? Most events (particularly in the am when we're all still sleepy anyway) don't start _right_ away, so you should be fine. I can't speak for your GM, of course, but I doubt it'll be a big issue.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 22, 2007)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> I've just noticed a bit of a scheduling problem.  To get to Mount Prospect I need to take the Metra Northwest line, and the earliest I could possibly arrive would be 9:11 am.  Counting time to find the game store and get situated, that means I probably couldn't get to gaming until, say, 9:30, which is 30 minutes after the start time listed here.  What do I need to do?  I'm in the Call of Cthulhu game in the morning - should I drop out of that spot, or is there a better way to get to Mount Prospect from Loyola University without access to a car?





The store is across the tracks and one hundred paces from the Metra station (the clearly-visible blue building).  You can't miss it and could walk there in under a minute.  The start time for the first slot is 9:30 am, leaving you plenty of time.  (It was originally set at 9:30 am, and not 9 am, precisely because of the train schedule.)


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 22, 2007)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Kelleris, just so you know, the actual start time of the first slot is 9:30, so if you don't arrive until 9:30, you're actually technically only missing the very beginning of things. Naturally it's polite etc. to be there before start, but seriously? Most events (particularly in the am when we're all still sleepy anyway) don't start _right_ away, so you should be fine. I can't speak for your GM, of course, but I doubt it'll be a big issue.




Hmm, you appear to be correct.  Should've checked that.  It does say - in red, no less - that we should settle in by 9:15, though.  I'd feel better if someone could suggest an alternate route to get there or if Trevalon Moonleirion could tell me what his preference is.  Hmm...


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 22, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> The store is across the tracks and one hundred paces from the Metra station (the clearly-visible blue building).  You can't miss it and could walk there in under a minute.  The start time for the first slot is 9:30 am, leaving you plenty of time.  (It was originally set at 9:30 am, and not 9 am, precisely because of the train schedule.)




Well, alright then!  I shall try my best to get there on time.  Since I have to take the El to get to the Metra, though, disaster remains a possibility.


----------



## waterdhavian (Feb 22, 2007)

kelleris I sent an email to you concerning a possibility of car pool.


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 22, 2007)

enigma1122 said:
			
		

> I really hate to do this, especially seeing that I thought I had done it already.  But apparently my niece's first birthday party is Saturday, as well as my other niece's confirmation.  So... yeah.... I really can't make it.  Which really breaks me up.  So I have to be pulled out of my Mutants, and D and D game.




Well, curse those nieces and their planning! Being born and such. Hmm, well, maybe parties and family celebrations could have some of that "fun" stuff, too.

Sorry you can't make it; we'll just have to do it another time.

Buzz, I've now got an official seat open, and as I said to BOZ, I'm more than happy to have 7 players in my game, if that helps out anybody who was signed up for FC's.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 22, 2007)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Well, alright then!  I shall try my best to get there on time.  Since I have to take the El to get to the Metra, though, disaster remains a possibility.





I used to make the trip the same way, although it was by bus then by Metra train.  The Metra train ride was always a good time for me to give my game a final brush up.


----------



## waterdhavian (Feb 22, 2007)

Ninjacat that would be totally awesome if I could get in your game.  Not only for me but for those that are carpooling with me.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 22, 2007)

waterdhavian said:
			
		

> kelleris I sent an email to you concerning a possibility of car pool.




You rock, waterdhavian!


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 22, 2007)

Sharraunna said:
			
		

> [Monty Python]
> 
> Nobody expects the Hispanic Viking!
> 
> ...




*DIES laughing anyway*

Heeeeee.

Okay, yeah, that was a stretch, but it was hilarious anyway. Maybe not quite hilarious enough to earn you a free Hero Point, but it was definitely darn close. Between that and your Norse Lore knowledge, you won't have to try too hard. Just enjoy smashing things with your magical Axe and you're allllll good, heh.


----------



## waterdhavian (Feb 22, 2007)

I try


----------



## Der Spot (Feb 22, 2007)

*Caw! Caw!*

Apparently vultures are on to something with that whole circling thing, because lo and behold there's a spot to be filled in the afternoon, and I need somewhere to go since FC's game won't be happening.  Buzz, if you would kindly let me take Enigma's place in Ninjacat's M&M game, the afternoon will remain proudly full!  See y'all Saturday!


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 22, 2007)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> HEEE.
> 
> Well, _*this*_ ought to be interesting. Okay, BOZ, Naz & Sharr have technically signed up before you, so they're filling the last two slots... ..but if you look at the sneak preview of the characters, there are SEVEN members of the Crisis Guard. I have no problem running a seven-player table, and combat in M&M is fast enough that seven really isn't too many players, so this will work out fine. Unless you have a burning desire to play Valkyrie.
> 
> Sharr, you're more than welcome to call dibs. If you like Norse stuff, that means you'll play the character with some degree of passion for it, which is more than good enough reason for me to let you have her. Just for a giggle, here's a touch of back story: The mystic artifact Valkyrie wields is her Axe- -which she found as a student intern on an archeology dig. Her "secret identity" is Deanna-Maria Velasquez... ..so yes, she's a Hispanic Viking. Have a party with it. *g*





Well, a good tie in, would be that the character believes her family is distantly related to the Visigoths of Spain.  (Hmm, maybe she occassionally talks to a Visigothic ancestor. It might be a good roleplaying hook -- especially if that ancestor is argumentative or sarcastic.)


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 22, 2007)

*cracks whip*
You will be on time for my game, and you will enjoy it! Stop smiling! This is Cthulhu, you are to be horrified!



Seriously dude, relax, you'll be there for the game in plenty of time, and I don't think I ever really start my events on time.  I usually wait a while, let everyone pick characters, go over sheets, ask questions, get food/pop from the store, and even then I wait a while to make sure I'm not missing anyone.


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 22, 2007)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> *cracks whip*
> You will be on time for my game, and you will enjoy it! Stop smiling! This is Cthulhu, you are to be horrified!
> 
> 
> ...




Heh.  Sorry, I've just moved here from Texas, where we don't believe in public transportation.  Having to get somewhere by that abhorrent method turns me into a neurotic bundle.   At least I'll be in the right mood for the game when I arrive!   

Would it help if I bring the d20 Cthulhu core rule book?  I have it from many moons ago, but I don't know if Cthulhu benefits from having multiple rules references to use like D&D does.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 22, 2007)

Bring the book if you wish, but I don't really anticipate needing it. You'll all be dead or gibberingly insane int he first twenty minutes anyway...


----------



## thalmin (Feb 22, 2007)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Bring the book if you wish, but I don't really anticipate needing it. You'll all be dead or gibberingly insane int he first twenty minutes anyway...



Err, umh, Trev? I hope you mean their characters will be dead. I hate having to clean up all the bodies from the dead players after some of these events.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 22, 2007)

And I have to work OT on Saturday so please remove me from my morning and afternoon slots.


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 22, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Err, umh, Trev? I hope you mean their characters will be dead. I hate having to clean up all the bodies from the dead players after some of these events.




Curt, I'll help you move a body.

Yeah, I'm that good of a friend.

   
.


----------



## Tekkmage (Feb 22, 2007)

Ill take JoeG's spot in 
slot  2   Caverns of the Condemned


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 22, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Err, umh, Trev? I hope you mean their characters will be dead. I hate having to clean up all the bodies from the dead players after some of these events.



....
*looks side to side*
...Of course I mean characters....yeah. Yeah. That's the ticket.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 22, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Stink! Sorry that you have to bow out, and apologies to waterdhavian, rvalle, inundator, "Chuck" and Der Spot.
> 
> If there are any morning GM's who'd be willing to run their event again, or other folk who'd like to step in and pinch-hit, it would be appreciated.
> 
> Also, if any afternoon GMs can squeeze and extra seat or two into their event, that would rock.




Buzz, I am ready to step up to the plate.  So, remove me from Mark's afternoon game so I can rerun the following event from two Gamedays back.  (Buzz, I will also take walk-ins, as I have designed my events to be fairly flexible in number of players.)

*THE HAND OF THE MOUNTAIN*
An adventure for 10th level D&D/Arcana Evolved Characters

You have received dreadful news.  Enemies have captured a dwarven fortress.   An enemy general who has secured a relic of an ancient era, the Hand of the Mountain. Your mission: retrieve the Hand of the Mountain and defeat or kill the enemy general.  You may also find some help from the local resistance movement.

The game will use the Core D&D 3.5 rules and the rules for Monte Cook's Arcana Evolved.  No special knowledge of Arcana Evolved is required, and rules will be taught as needed.  If you can play D&D 3.5 or any D20 game, you can play in this event.  I will have a variety of pre-generated characters from both the D&D 3.5 and Arcana Evolved rules.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 22, 2007)

With Joe dropping out because of OT and William Ronald stepping up to run a game in the slot vacated by FC, that brings my seats down to five.  I will accept Tekkmage in a sixth seat but will cap it at that, allowing William Ronald's game to gather the rest of the players looking for a game.

Thanks.

Seating in my second slot game recap -

1. Thorindale
2. Kelleris
3. Vyvyan Basterd
4. Vyvyan Basterd's wife
5. HinterWelt
6. Tekkmage
This event is full.


----------



## thalmin (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks, William.


----------



## rvalle (Feb 22, 2007)

I'll sign up for William's game and give much thanks for his stepping up to run it!

rv


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 22, 2007)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Well, a good tie in, would be that the character believes her family is distantly related to the Visigoths of Spain.  (Hmm, maybe she occassionally talks to a Visigothic ancestor. It might be a good roleplaying hook -- especially if that ancestor is argumentative or sarcastic.)




Ninjacat, the Vikings did raid as fair south as North Africa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vikings .  So, a Viking ancestor is possible for the character -- along with perhaps a duo of quarreling Viking and Visigothic ghosts whom only the Valkyrie can normally see or here.  (If you want to play up the humor angle.)

Thalmin, always willing to help out.  I will refamilarize myself with what I wrote and maybe make a few minor changes.  

I will tell players that the game went well last time, and there will be opportunities for combat and role playing.


----------



## rowport (Feb 22, 2007)

*Venger Sez:*

(Thanks to TB for the nifty web utility!  Hee hee!)


----------



## waterdhavian (Feb 22, 2007)

Well in this case, Buzz, if you would be so kind to sign me up for William Ronald's game in Slot 2.  

Thanks.


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 22, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I will accept Tekkmage in a sixth seat but will cap it at that.




Mark, I will let Tekkmage know to check in on the thread, but I believe that won't work for him as his lady will be attending the game day with him as a first time player at the event. So, obviously, he'll want to get in a game they both can play.

I know this only because we went out to dinner last night and were discussing games, as he was one of the GMs I spoke to off thread about filling in, but he didn't want to so as to be a player along side his special lady friend.

In any event, I'll shoot him an email.


----------



## Tekkmage (Feb 22, 2007)

Its ok I knew there is only one slot available and ill take it.


----------



## buzz (Feb 22, 2007)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> To get to Mount Prospect I need to take the Metra Northwest line, and the earliest I could possibly arrive would be 9:11 am.



As others have said, events don't start until 9:30am, and the Metra station is right next to the store, so you should be good.



			
				enigma1122 said:
			
		

> So I have to be pulled out of my Mutants, and D and D game.





			
				JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> And I have to work OT on Saturday so please remove me from my morning and afternoon slots.



Sorry to hear it guys. I've removed your sign-ups from the roster.  See you next time!



			
				Der Spot said:
			
		

> Buzz, if you would kindly let me take Enigma's place in Ninjacat's M&M game, the afternoon will remain proudly full! See y'all Saturday!



ADDED!



			
				Tekkmage said:
			
		

> Ill take JoeG's spot in slot 2 Caverns of the Condemned



ADDED!



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Buzz, I am ready to step up to the plate. So, remove me from Mark's afternoon game so I can rerun the following event from two Gamedays back.



William, you just earned yourself _Improved Initiative_ for the prize drawing. Thank you!   



			
				Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I will accept Tekkmage in a sixth seat but will cap it at that, allowing William Ronald's game to gather the rest of the players looking for a game.



Duly noted. You're now full-up at six players.



			
				rvalle said:
			
		

> I'll sign up for William's game and give much thanks for his stepping up to run it!





			
				waterdhavian said:
			
		

> Well in this case, Buzz, if you would be so kind to sign me up for William Ronald's game in Slot 2.



ADDED! 

Thanks to all our displaced players for being so flexible and understanding.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 22, 2007)

Buzz,  I am glad to help out.  I am already double checking everything for my event.

Can you update the 1st post to reflect that I have Game 3 in slot 2.  Also, I should be able to handle a few walk ins.  

If anyone has questions about the event, I will be checking in a few times today.  Come on, Saturday!!!


----------



## rvalle (Feb 22, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Thanks to all our displaced players for being so flexible and understanding.




Hey, you are talking to a group that knows "Sometimes you roll a 1".



rv


----------



## buzz (Feb 22, 2007)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Can you update the 1st post to reflect that I have Game 3 in slot 2.  Also, I should be able to handle a few walk ins.



I added it already as Game 7, just so it's clear that Game 3 was canceled.


----------



## Tekkmage (Feb 22, 2007)

But sometimes you roll a "1" followed by a "20" to confirm then you feel really bad. Argh a wasted 20.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, we still have some slots to fill as we are less than 36 hours until the start of the Gameday!!

So, let's give this thread a big


*BUMP!!!!!*


----------



## BOZ (Feb 23, 2007)

OK, here's an important fact that i forgot... my internet access is scheduled to be shut off sometime tomorrow.    like they actually want us to pay our bills, how should i know that!

so, basically, either i will show up around 3:30 or so... or i won't.    if i do, ninjacat has promised me a character, and i can't wait to give mutants and masterminds a try.


----------



## dalkai (Feb 23, 2007)

Being flexible and understanding makes the world go 'round. 

Buzz, lease sign me up for William Ronald's slot 2 game.  I plan to start hanging around this board now, so you can sign me up as Dalkai this time, instead of "Chuck".

looking forward to meeting you all on Saturday.


----------



## gperez1234 (Feb 23, 2007)

*for gameday*

Please sign me up for game 7 the hand of the mountain.


                                                  thanks,

                                                                George


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome to the Gameday, George and Dalkai!!

Okay, I have two more slots, but as I said, I am flexible.

Remember, most GMs at the Chicago EN World Gameday are pretty accomodating. So, there should be some room for walk-ins.


----------



## buzz (Feb 23, 2007)

dalkai said:
			
		

> Buzz, lease sign me up for William Ronald's slot 2 game.





			
				gperez1234 said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for game 7 the hand of the mountain.



ADDED!


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 23, 2007)

Lest I forget, anyone who runs a slot gets a free CMG ePrize.  Just contact me after the gameday (sometime in the next week) with "Chicago Game Day" in the subject line.  In the body of the email include your real name, screenname, the game you ran, and a link back to the thread (so I can verify you did indeed run a game).  I'll send along a link for downloading a prize from among CMG's most recent.


Looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 23, 2007)

Less than one day to go for the EN World Chicago Gameday!!!


----------



## waterdhavian (Feb 23, 2007)

Carpool is set.  Buzz, or anyone else, is the parking lot behind the store available for us?  Its been ages and I can't recall if its legit, last time I was up there I saw "threatening" signs.  Otherwise I know theres some street parking.


----------



## thalmin (Feb 23, 2007)

The lot behind the store is not available for parking. Please use the (free on weekends) Metra parking to leave the street parking for customers who will not be using a space for more than an hour or two.


----------



## waterdhavian (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Thalmin, will do.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 23, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> The lot behind the store is not available for parking. Please use the (free on weekends) Metra parking to leave the street parking for customers who will not be using a space for more than an hour or two.




Is this new? I thought last time it was mentioned in the thread that there was parking in the rear. That's where I parked. Just curious.


----------



## thalmin (Feb 24, 2007)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> Is this new? I thought last time it was mentioned in the thread that there was parking in the rear. That's where I parked. Just curious.



Nothing new. Just not usually enforced by the MPPD.


----------



## Yort (Feb 24, 2007)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Less than one day to go for the EN World Chicago Gameday!!!




Which, I assume, brings one urgent thought to everyone's mind:

When does the planning thread for Gameday XVII go up?     

Oh, I'm banned for that one...


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 24, 2007)

Yort said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm banned for that one...




Banned? No.



That's far too easy. Buzz won't let you get off that easy.


.


----------



## petenik (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm sorry for the incredibly late notice, but I won't be able to make the Gameday today.  Hopefully this will be read before the day gets up and going but, Buzz, you can remove me from the D&D Basic and your *sob* Gamma World game.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## buzz (Feb 24, 2007)

Okay, folks, I'm heading out in a few minutes.

Everyone have a great day of gaming!


----------



## buzz (Feb 24, 2007)

petenik said:
			
		

> I'm sorry for the incredibly late notice, but I won't be able to make the Gameday today.  Hopefully this will be read before the day gets up and going but, Buzz, you can remove me from the D&D Basic and your *sob* Gamma World game.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pete



Wow! And I was about to leave!

Sorry to hear it, petenik. See you next time!


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 24, 2007)

Rock and Roll!


----------



## BOZ (Feb 24, 2007)

OK, if i can get out of here in the next half hour, i'll be there - otherwise, i probably won't.


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 25, 2007)

First to post after-action? Wow.

Well, thanks to Buzz for a great gameday and my AM players in the the Basic D&D game. Seems we did a lot of laughing and cheering.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 25, 2007)

looks like i made it after all.    of course, how about that drive home, huh!

M&M was fun - even if my powers didn't kick in unless i was in shadows.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 25, 2007)

Great fun!  Much thanks to thalmin and Buzz for their excellent hosting and organizing (and to Paul and Scott, as well!)  Excellent prizes from Games Plus, Hinterwelt, and others (plug your prizes, everyone!)  Cerebral Paladin's Ars Magica game was a blast with, perhaps, a bit more intrigue than was conceived during design.  (The easiest way to appear as the top officer to the admiralty, is to be the only one left alive!)  Caverns of the Condemned got off to a slightly late start.  All my fault and I apologize but once it got moving it rocked on toast!  The focus of the team allowed for a beefy amount of roleplaying along with a solid number of combat encounters.  It swept along so smooth and quickly, I'm seriously impressed with the way a one-shot game group can pull together as a team.  Top Notch all!


----------



## Sharraunna (Feb 25, 2007)

For those in Ninjacat's afternoon M&M game that got a little lost, here is one version of the myth in question.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 25, 2007)

thanks!  but that still doesn't tell me why they would build a viking ship out of toenails.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 25, 2007)

Great times. Once we got rolling, Agon proved its worth enough that I bought Reidzilla's copy from him (he's got another one coming in the mail). Normally I don't prefer crunchy or tactical systems, but this one is well done and I think once a group of players gets familiar with it, it could seriously kick some ass. Thanks to Reidzilla for running, and for my awesome little dice goblin, who says "meh!"

 So, I was totally afraid that I would bomb at running a game (last time was in grade school, I think), but I had a great batch of players who really helped make the game work, partly by overlooking my crappy skillz, and partly by stepping up and prodding me with good ideas. Several times someone suggested something just as the same idea was about to come off my tongue, so I think we were all on the same wavelength. Maybe this GMing stuff isn't as hard as I thought... heh. 

 That said, I'm really looking forward to the next game day, and in my effort to a) learn to GM better, b) spread the indie game love, and c) actually play some of the several hundred games I own; I will probably end up running something at game days in perpetuity. Which is pretty cool, IMSHO.

 And heck, I might even run stuff on non-game days too.

 Thanks to everybody, Buzz especially, for setting things up and rocking out.

 Peace out, and game on.

  Dave (aka Nev... or is it the other way around?)
nevthederanged@aol.com


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 25, 2007)

Another great gameday has come and gone.  I had an absolute blast in my morning session, so big thanks to all of my players for putting up with my wild, most decidedly un-Lovecraftian take on Call of Cthulhu.  It started sorta subtly, but I realized that really, half the fun in a gameday environment is losing Sanity, so I adjusted accordingly.  I just hope you enjoyed as much as I did.

Gamma World?  WOW. I haven't laughed that hard in a long time.  What a rediculously bad system, and what an amazing scenario.  And the game was a blast not in spite of, but really, because of how crazy the rules were!  You did an awesome job, buzz.  Now I just need to play Synnibar to complete my insanity.

Many thanks to our generous hosts at Game's Plus--you rock.

Big thanks to buzz for organizing yet another successful gameday--if not our most successful gameday.

Thanks for running stuff, fellow GMs, and thanks to everyone who came for making this gameday awesome.


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 25, 2007)

Wooooo, GameDay!

Many thanks as always to Buzz for running things and to Curt & the crew at Games Plus for hosting us! It was a blast as always, and I think this one pulled off really well, games filling up rapidly, very few drop outs, prizes went smoothly... it was almost CREEPY how well everything went, or maybe that's just me paying too much attention to the Call of Cthulu.

My thanks to Jason/Trev.Moon. for running wacky-fun sanity loss with CoCthulu in the morning, it was great. You play far too disturbing a homicidal hillbilly redneck, mister. *g* (But hey, the cheerleader didn't die first, or even second! Rock on!)

And many thanks to my players in the afternoon M&M event. Shiny happy sparkly people preventing the end of the world! Or at least the dress rehearsal in Chicago. And really, when you have sparkly magenta marionette demon-wizards along with the human high-speed glowstick and the psi-net.com rave waver, AND you get to kick the butt of a wolf that uses Soldier Field as its doggie-bed with a longboat made of dead toenails... really what more can you ask for? Der Spot, Reid McC, Annamarie, BOZ, Sharraunna, Nazriel, and Lifelike, thanks so much for an afternoon/evening full of fun!

Now, here's hoping everybody made it home in one piece, eeesh.

See Ya Next Time!


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks to thalmin and everyone at Games Plus for being great hosts, and buzz for his hardwork in organizing the Gameday.

Thanks to Reidzilla and my fellow Agon players.  I had fun.

Also, I would like to thank my players in The Hand of the Mountain.  You were a fun bunch to DM, and I am looking forward to the next Gameday.


----------



## brehobit (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks to Buzz, Curt et. al., for the wonderful gameday!  I had to leave after the first session (feeling ill) but had a great time playing the D&D cartoon game in the first session.  Diana kicks rear.

Mark


----------



## HinterWelt (Feb 25, 2007)

Great Gameday and fun had by all. Thanks to Buzz and Curt for their part. I would like to thank Mark for letting me play my silly but hopefully not disruptive hot pants wearing halfling rogue! Thanks Mark for a great game.

If anyone has any =questions about any of the books they picked up from HinterWelt Enterprises,  please don't hesitate to contacts me at bilbo@hinterwelt.com or visit our site at www.hinterwelt.com.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 25, 2007)

I feel like every time I sit down to write the "after" post the first thing I always say is:

"Wow...where to begin?"

This game day was, in a single word, uberawesometasticaliciousllygreat.

I laughed and laughed and laughed some more.  And when I was done with that...I laughed again.  (And then I had some chicken parmesean for dinner.  Yum!)

As always, I must start by thanking Buzz for being the man with the plan and Thalmin for being the man with the store.  You guys, as always, rock and we appreciate your efforts in putting together these events.

*THE REDCOATS  GIANT FRICKIN' ELEPHANTS WITH CITIES ON THEIR BACKS ARE COMING!!!*

I can't believe that I still have not learned.  I remember thinking yesterday morning, "They are gonna breeze through this so fast and you're just going to have to make stuff up to keep the game going until 2:30."  It was not so.  You just can't account for the royal bodyguard arguing with the princess about whether or not she can stick her bow into the purple pool to dye it purple for 20 minutes.  Events like that are exactly what makes playing an RPG so fun!  Some of my fonder memories from this game:

-The princess plays the bongos.
-Wilimac awakens from his re-reincarnation to find a huge meal prepared and asks, "Did I make this?"
-Heroes Feast makes you immune to poison.  (Hadn't taken that into account and made a potentially nasty encounter into just a ho-hum one.)
-The purple dwarf
-The severed orb-clutching hand (you sickos!)
-The purple pool/dying of the bow/argument of the year debacle.
-Clarence!
-A magic ladle!
-Burning down the mansion, taking extra special time to deface the fancy self-portrait of Vareck.  (Incidentally, thank you for providing me with an new, and soon to be very angry, villain.)
-War painted princess dropping the tribal beats as Miranda sings a dirge and they ride off toward the sunset in their hover-carriage seeing Vareck's manor rubble-ize itself.
-That awesome encounter with squids and Chuuls and Hill Giants and dire wolves.  (Oops...not enough time.)
-Dealings with the king.  (Someone always seems to put their foot in their mouth.  I love playing the king.)
-A fumbled cooking check, followed up with some sulking by Wilimac and a little mocking by Bilimac.  "Get out of the kitchen!"  (Pot falls on his head.)
-Giant Frickin' Elephants With Cities On Their Backs!
-Those poor first crossbowmen that got butchered on tower 1.  One of whom tried to flee over the edge with a grappling hook.  <SNIP>  AAAAGGGGHHHH!  [thud]
- Encounter with the evil merchant.  Much butt-kicking ensues.
- Sneak princess puts on the helmet, "Stop!"  [Balance check!]
- "It's been fun, boys, but I'm afraid it is time for me to leave."  [Snaps fingers and disappears.]
- "He's still here!"  Flame Strike.  One dead, evil merchant.
- Hey, we've got three of these Giant Frickin' Elephants With Cities On Their Backs...I think it's time to open up franchises.

And there was much rejoicing.  Thanks to my players, rvalle, Redwind, Diremede (I still have your dry-erase marker, if you want it back send me one million dollars), bigznak, Maiden Cyborg, and Jay (I think that was your name...but you'll always be the princess to me, buddy.)  You guys made this game more fun than I could ever have imagined!

*Follow, follow, follow, follow, follow the Legion of Gold!*

My, my, my...

Buzz, I don't know how (or why) you put up with us during this game.  But a big BOOYAH and thank you for running, what has instantly become, the most bizarre game of which I have ever been a part.  I have now gotten a taste of the original Gamma World system, and I find that it tastes like a combination of pizza, fish, milk, and a little bit of failure.  (Although the system does feature many, many fine charts.

But the game, Buzz, oh how the game was a blast.  Trev (who's this Jason of whom you speak?) played a magnificent Tinman (armored soldier).  Rowport took on the role of Neo-zombie Scarecrow (If I only had...MORE BRAINS!).  Tofu-Master was representing Capt. Dorothy.  Yort ate everything (and eventually everyone) in sight as Lyon, the feral Lion.  Reidzilla and Paul (register, dangit!) were members of the lollipop guild with crazy mental powers, and  I managed to claim Toto-epsilon-4!  I'm not sure that I can find fitting words for how this game played out.  You simply had to be there for this one.  I described it to Buzz afterwards, saying, "It was like going to a really, really bad movie with a bunch of your best friends.  I had a blast while I was there, but I ain't ever seeing that one again!"

At one point in the game, I started writing down some of the ridiculous things being said.  Here's what I've got:

Paul:  "I'm gonna finally make good use of my thong."
-----
Buzz:  "Now you must suffer the penalties of the posion matrix!"  (There were a lot of matrices involved in this game...)
-----
Reidzilla:  "Oh crap.  Nobody's gonna save us!"  (the kin of munch)
TracerBullet42:  "It's funny because it's kinda true."  (and we didn't.)
-----
Buzz:  "Now I will tell you this in advance because the rules are so stupid." (Regarding the way we have to defeat some tough enemies.)

So Buzz, thanks for the awesome fun, in spite of the system.  I only have one remaining question...

Is that poor, lonely, hard-working, defenseless robot gonna be ok?

Awesome gameday folks.  Let's do this again sometime.


----------



## buzz (Feb 25, 2007)

*Another one for the record books*

Gameday XVI... is over.

First off, I hope that everyone was able to get home without incident last night. I had a slow slog across the tollways and one near-accident, but otherwise made it home intact.

Anyway, XVI was an AWESOME Gameday. All-together, we had *46* attendees, GMs included, *47* if you include BOZ.  We may very well have had a couple walk-ins I wasn't aware of, too. Honestly, I think that may be a record.

That out of the way, let me offer _profuse_ thanks to...

...Curt and the crew at Games Plus for hosting. Best. Store. Ever.

...all of our volunteer GMs for running the events. Special thanks to William Ronald for stepping up at the last minute.

...to Games Plus, Bill/HinetrWelt, Steve Jackson Games, and everyone else who donated to the prize table.

...to Reidzilla for producing our flier and TracerBullet42 for making copies. If there are other folk who distributed copies, too.. thank you!

...to rowport, Thorindale, brehobit, sw3333, Pbartender, and Yort for a highly animated (pun!) morning game. Now I can say that I helped defeat Venger! Oh, and... LOOK OUT! 

...to Reidzilla, rowport, Trevalon Moonleirion, TracerBullet42, Yort, Tofu_Master, and Paul for being oh so patient and fun in my insane GW1e game. You guys made one of the stupidest adventures ever into one of the most memorable.

...to all of our attendees! You guys are what Gameday is all about. It was great to see both regulars and newcomers.

Okay, that's enough sentimentality for now. Pictures are forthcoming.

Cheers!


----------



## buzz (Feb 26, 2007)

*Gamma World PCs*

Kelleris, iirc, asked that I post the character sheets for my GW1e game (.pdf, 268 KB). Voila!


----------



## waterdhavian (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks to Trevalon Moonleirion and William Ronald for running some great games.  Had a lot of fun.  


Buzz, I kept overhearing your game between the dividers, it sounded hilariously fun.


----------



## buzz (Feb 26, 2007)

*Buzz's photos*

Okay, as promised, here are some pics. You can also view them all on flickr and stuff. I apologize in advance for the general suckage; I was even less on the ball with my camera than usual. 

Please correct me if I miss any names...


*TracerBullet42's Frickin' Elephants game*
Left: Diremede, rvalle, Redwind, pvt. patterson's guest. Center: TracerBullet42. Right: Maiden_Cyborg and bigznak.







*FCWesel's "Tombs of Moldvay"*
MaidenMan is in foreground, FCWesel at back, standing. On the right is Keibot, AstroCat (?), and Tofu_Master. I can't tell who's on the left.






*Trevalon Moonleirion's "Summer Road Trip"*
Clockwise starting with reidmcc in red, Kelleris, waterdhavian, Trevalon Moonleiron, dalkai, Ninjacat, and Annamarie.






*Reidzilla running the mighty Agon*
Left to right: Willam Ronald, Tim C. Koppang (KOUGH-pang), pvt. patterson, Nev the Deranged, Der Spot, inundator, Reidzilla.






*rowport's "Sword Mountain"*
Thorindale, brehobit, Yort, rowport, sw3333, and Pbartender behind him.






*Animated D&D orcs from '80s*
From rowport's laptop; apologies for the crappy photo






*Eric, Sheila, Hank, Presto, Bobby, and Diana fight an ogre*
rowport did a great job painting minis to look like the iconic animated characters






*We kick Venger's ass*
rowport built this one-of-a-kind Venger mini from various pieces. Didn't stop us from delivering a severe beatdown, though.






*Ninjacat's afternoon M&M2e event*
Der Spot, Ninjacat, reidmcc, Annamarie, BOZ, Lifelike, Sharraunna, Nazriel.






*Mark CMG and Curt post-Gameday*






*William Ronald's "Mountain" D&D/AE event*
William is at the whiteboard; waterdhavian, dalkai, gperez1234, rvalle standing in front, and Redwind, I think, is behind him.






*Half of my GW1e event*
Tofu_Master, Yort, Redizilla.






*The other half of my GW1e event*
Paul, TracerBullet42, rowport, Trevalon Moonleirion.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 26, 2007)

I started an AP thread over here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=189282

and also at the Forge, over here: http://www.indie-rpgs.com/forum/index.php?topic=23383.0

Any of my fellow players (or anybody, really) is welcome to speak up.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Feb 26, 2007)

Yort said:
			
		

> Which, I assume, brings one urgent thought to everyone's mind:
> 
> When does the planning thread for Gameday XVII go up?




Exactly, it takes time to arrange travel plans


----------



## BOZ (Feb 26, 2007)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Now, here's hoping everybody made it home in one piece, eeesh.




seriously.  that was bad.  but i'm here to tell the tale, so it's not all bad.  

thanks again for running!


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 26, 2007)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Now, here's hoping everybody made it home in one piece, eeesh.
> 
> See Ya Next Time!




It took me about an hour and a half driving the streets, as I worried about the state of the expressways --- which sounded like parking lots from a few reports.  

I think we might have had the worst weather yet of any Gameday.  Still, it was a blast -- and not just the winter blast on the way home.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 26, 2007)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> It took me about an hour and a half driving the streets, as I worried about the state of the expressways --- which sounded like parking lots from a few reports.
> 
> I think we might have had the worst weather yet of any Gameday.  Still, it was a blast -- and not just the winter blast on the way home.




We didn't make it home. I decided it best to stop for the night and as we were looking for the nearest hotel, we realized we were pretty close to my sister-in-law's house.

Other than that we both had a great time and look forward to future Game Days.


----------



## Lifelike (Feb 26, 2007)

> I worried about the state of the expressways --- which sounded like parking lots from a few reports.



The Edens wasn't that bad by 9:30 when I left, but by that time it had been hailing for long enough that most of the people got to their destanation and didn't go out again.

On an unrelated note, anyone know the answer to the question "what Now?" It seems like the gaming convention scratched my gaming itch without really satiating it, and now I crave more. So when's the next gaming convention, and/or what other gamers outlets are out there?


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 26, 2007)

dalkai and I did about 30 mph the entire way home to Bolingbrook.  My 25 minute drive was about, oh, an hour and a half of wondering where the hell the lanes were. LOL.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 26, 2007)

Lifelike said:
			
		

> The Edens wasn't that bad by 9:30 when I left, but by that time it had been hailing for long enough that most of the people got to their destanation and didn't go out again.
> 
> On an unrelated note, anyone know the answer to the question "what Now?" It seems like the gaming convention scratched my gaming itch without really satiating it, and now I crave more. So when's the next gaming convention, and/or what other gamers outlets are out there?





Well, I know that the CodCon  will be coming up in April.  Also, there are many gaming groups in the area.  You can check the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum here or  see about notices on the wall at Games Plus.


----------



## buzz (Feb 26, 2007)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Well, I know that the CodCon  will be coming up in April.  Also, there are many gaming groups in the area.  You can check the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum here or  see about notices on the wall at Games Plus.



And, of course, Origins and GenCon are not too far away. Well, only moderately far away, I guess.  If you can afford it, I highly recommend GenCon.


----------



## buzz (Feb 26, 2007)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> dalkai and I did about 30 mph the entire way home to Bolingbrook.  My 25 minute drive was about, oh, an hour and a half of wondering where the hell the lanes were. LOL.



Strangely enough, my drive wasn't too bad (barring the near-accident), and I was on tollways most of the trip (290/355 to 88). Maybe 1.5 hours compared to 45 minutes normally, which was better than I expected.

But, yeah... lanes?


----------



## thalmin (Feb 26, 2007)

Lifelike said:
			
		

> On an unrelated note, anyone know the answer to the question "what Now?" It seems like the gaming convention scratched my gaming itch without really satiating it, and now I crave more. So when's the next gaming convention, and/or what other gamers outlets are out there?



There is also the Games Plus 25th Anniversary weekend of open gaming. We are planning on March 31st being a day of retro gaming (being rpgs, boardgames and minis games from 1982). Come help us celebrate!


----------



## buzz (Feb 26, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> There is also the Games Plus 25th Anniversary weekend of open gaming. We are planning on March 31st being a day of retro gaming (being rpgs, boardgames and minis games from 1982). Come help us celebrate!



Word of advice: Skip the c.1982 _Gamma World_.


----------



## rvalle (Feb 26, 2007)

Lifelike said:
			
		

> The Edens wasn't that bad by 9:30 when I left, but by that time it had been hailing for long enough that most of the people got to their destanation and didn't go out again.
> 
> On an unrelated note, anyone know the answer to the question "what Now?" It seems like the gaming convention scratched my gaming itch without really satiating it, and now I crave more. So when's the next gaming convention, and/or what other gamers outlets are out there?




ICon is in a few weeks. Since it is all done by VT software you don't even have to worry about driving home.  

https://www.fantasygrounds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5615

rv


----------



## rvalle (Feb 26, 2007)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> dalkai and I did about 30 mph the entire way home to Bolingbrook.  My 25 minute drive was about, oh, an hour and a half of wondering where the hell the lanes were. LOL.




Yep. Did 30 all the way to Naperville also wondering where the lanes were.  Plus my driver side window was stuck down. I had to drive with my hood up else the frozen rain was hitting me in the head.

The drive wasn't too bad except for one thing... I ended up behind a guy who, seemingly, every time he hit the gas would fishtail all over the highway. Since he was going from far left to far right lanes no one was trying to pass him. Several times he ended up sideways and had to go into reverse to back up and straighten out. After being behind this guy for about 20 min I notice that traffic was all backed up behind us and totaly open in front of this guy.

I guess the State Police noticed it as well as one was trying to pull the guy over. I hope the made him park his car on the side of the road and get a tow.

Game day was great as always! Thanks Buzz for the work, Games Plus for the space, whoever brought in those yummy breakfast items, TB42 for the great game and William Ronald for stepping up to run a game for us when we had nothing. 

Looking forward to the next gameday already.

rv


----------



## rowport (Feb 26, 2007)

*Great Game Day!*

Hey, folks!

Thanks to all for a *GREAT GAME DAY*!  This one was a new high-mark for me on the fun scale.  I had a great time running my first GameDay event, made fantastic by the wonderful players who all were completely into the campy feel of the game.  Thanks to the cast: 
Thorindale as Bobby
brehobit as Diana
Yort as Hank
pbartender as Presto
buzz as Shiela
sw3333 as Eric

All the players were well into character, but I have to give a special shout-out to pbartender for *ACTUALLY RHYMING EACH AND EVERY SPELL THAT HE CAST THE WHOLE GAME..!*  And, to sw3333 for playing Eric as the gloriously cowardly bastard that he is.  

I would be remiss if I did not highlight to the gaming world that this illustrious crew *PUT THE BEAT-DOWN ON VENGER*!  And, I did not even have to cheat as a DM to let them do it; I just applied the same crappy tactics that he actually displayed in the cartoon.  Throw arcane sphere... rinse and repeat.  Presto actually knocked himself into negative hit points with his last heroic effort to polish off the BBEG, too.

Buzz's afternoon 1E Gamma World game was quite an experience..!  The setting and characters were hilarious and well-written, with all the players doing a fantastic job playing them up.  Reid's 'munchkin-speak' and Trev's robotic "ha-ha-ha" were the high points for me.  Of course, nothing could actually be as funny as the rules themselves (and I use the term "rules" rather lightly here).  

I am glad that I survived to eat some more brains.  I do feel bad about that poor, poor lonely robot going through his motions for eternity.  At least he has the abandoned munchkin corpses to keep him company.  LOL

Thanks to thalmin and Buzz for hosting and planning.  Thanks to Mark CMG and Tavis (sorry, I forget your screen name?) for the prize support!  I am really digging the Stirge book-- your knowledge of biology shows through.  And, for the anonomous dude (chick?) who donated your 2003 Games Workshop magazine, THANKS!!  I am going to use the instructions to create a custom beastman mini!

See everybody next time!


----------



## buzz (Feb 26, 2007)

rowport said:
			
		

> ...and Tavis (sorry, I forget your screen name?) for the prize support!  I am really digging the Stirge book-- your knowledge of biology shows through.



Dag! Did I omit thanking a publisher who donated? Who's the book from, rowport?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 26, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Dag! Did I omit thanking a publisher who donated? Who's the book from, rowport?



Actually, I donated that stirge book along with one about minotaurs.  They were given to me by Behemoth games a long time ago (my first GM experience) and I am done pilfering ideas from them and thought someone else might be able to use them.


----------



## buzz (Feb 26, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Actually, I donated that stirge book along with one about minotaurs.  They were given to me by Behemoth games a long time ago (my first GM experience) and I am done pilfering ideas from them and thought someone else might be able to use them.



Ah, got it. Well, thanks for donating them, TB!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 26, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Ah, got it. Well, thanks for donating them, TB!



You're welcome.  I aim to please.

Most of the time.


----------



## sw3333 (Feb 27, 2007)

rowport said:
			
		

> Thanks to the cast:
> Thorindale as Bobby
> brehobit as Diana
> Yort as Hank
> ...




What a blast! While we're doing the thanks thing, let's not forget the GM, who allowed for all of the campiness, even doing his Dungeon Master impression as he sent his group of adventurers off on another wild goose chase ... er ... possible way home. 

I always hated Eric, too. I think that's what made playing him so fun.

Great game!


----------



## BOZ (Feb 27, 2007)

maybe one of these times, i'll actually have to sign up for a D&D event instead of just always finding my way into d20 events.    not that i don't have fun with them...


----------



## Diremede (Feb 27, 2007)

Once again a fun time, thanks for the great game TracerBullet, I am looking forward to the next chapter for these very very strange heroes.  Sorry I had to cut out early, but unfortunately I can't control the weather, or the fact that everyone else who is a snow superviser was out of town, so I got the shaft.  Ah well I got to enjoy most of the game and it was pretty cool playing some house burning music.


----------



## rvalle (Feb 27, 2007)

Diremede said:
			
		

> Once again a fun time, thanks for the great game TracerBullet, I am looking forward to the next chapter for these very very strange heroes.  Sorry I had to cut out early, but unfortunately I can't control the weather, or the fact that everyone else who is a snow superviser was out of town, so I got the shaft.  Ah well I got to enjoy most of the game and it was pretty cool playing some house burning music.




Burning down the house!

I thought about breaking out into "The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire. We don't give a XXXX let the XXXX burn!"

Decided against it. 

I also thought about tripping the Princess as she charged by me to attack the spiders. I should have done that one.  


BTW TB... I think I need a new die for those important rolls. 

rv


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 28, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> maybe one of these times, i'll actually have to sign up for a D&D event instead of just always finding my way into d20 events.    not that i don't have fun with them...




Hey, the time before this you made it, it was a Unisystem d10 event! (Or did you make GDXV? I missed that one...)


----------



## BOZ (Feb 28, 2007)

uhh, let's see (strain the brain)... IIRC last time i made it, i was in your buffy game, and we were security officers in a scientific compound.  so not just d20 - my bad.    hey, i like trying new systems out, but it's always good to come back to the familiar.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 28, 2007)

rvalle said:
			
		

> BTW TB... I think I need a new die for those important rolls.
> 
> rv



I don't know...I thought that die did its job marvelously...

If you'd like, though, I could arrange to have it thrown into the Caribbean.


----------



## bigznak (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks Guys for a great day.

Pbartender and Tracerbullet, thank you for running two awesome games.  I had a blast and can't wait until we get a chance to do it again.


----------



## Jade Fire (May 22, 2007)

I met some people recently, and suggested I sign up.  As for the ENWorld Game Day.

I like to sign up for the "Game 5: Rule, Britannia" in the morning.  Not sure what else
I need to do other than just to plan to show up in the morning.  If something else needs
to be done, then I would ask that someone drop me a PM please.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 22, 2007)

Jade Fire said:
			
		

> I met some people recently, and suggested I sign up.  As for the ENWorld Game Day.
> 
> I like to sign up for the "Game 5: Rule, Britannia" in the morning.  Not sure what else
> I need to do other than just to plan to show up in the morning.  If something else needs
> to be done, then I would ask that someone drop me a PM please.



Welcome to the boards, Jade Fire!  It appears that you do not have PMs activated...

This thread that you replied in was for the previous Chicago Game Day.  It was back in February.  The next one is still in the planning stages.  The sign-up thread hasn't yet been created, but ought to be appearing in the next couple of weeks.  You can check on its progress here.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## buzz (May 22, 2007)

Jade Fire said:
			
		

> I met some people recently, and suggested I sign up.  As for the ENWorld Game Day.
> 
> I like to sign up for the "Game 5: Rule, Britannia" in the morning.  Not sure what else
> I need to do other than just to plan to show up in the morning.  If something else needs
> to be done, then I would ask that someone drop me a PM please.



Hey Jade,

As TracerBullet42 points out, this thread is for a Gameday that's long over. We're in the process of planning a new one that will happen on June 30th. If you'd like to be notified when player sign-up begins, send your email address to me and I can add you tot he notification list. My email is buzz[at]buzzmo[dot]com.

You don't have Private Messaging active on your account, so I can't PM you.


----------

